# Naruto Chapter 555 Discussion Thread



## auem (Sep 7, 2011)

chime in...discuss..


----------



## Grimzilla (Sep 7, 2011)

Vitality vs Durability continues


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Bye bye Rakage. It's been nice knowing you, let's hope you get atleast a small flashback before you get sealed.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

bijuu bomb vs black lightning


----------



## lathia (Sep 7, 2011)

God damn it, I was right.... back to damn Gaara and Tsuchikage! NOOOOO

Check that preview on 554


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 7, 2011)

Naruto charges up his Bijuu-dama, 3rd Raikage fires a bunch of black lightning to try and stop him, Naruto wins.

Gaara and Oonoki versus 2nd Mizukage for a bit.

Muu breaks free somehow and, left unguarded, he summons "that" coffin. Chapter ends as we see who's inside.


----------



## calimike (Sep 7, 2011)

The Rasenshuriken's limit... Preview say...
_Have the Results of His Training Come to Fruition?! Next Chapter vs. The First Raikage's Conclusion!! And What Gaara and The Tsuchikage!?_

First Raikage? you mean Sandiame Raikage 

Bye Bye 3rd Raikage     Move on with new one!


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

I predict Raikage killing more fodders.


----------



## jso (Sep 7, 2011)

I want black raiton before he goes! Darui scarcely showed it, and then KinGin's hype regarding the tattoo


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, I've been thinking about it and here's my detailed prediction:

Naruto forms the bijuudama, everyone is obviously in shock and awe about it. Kabuto notices it and tries to intervene before Naruto can use it by having the 3rd use his black lightning, but Temari uses a fuuton to cover for Naruto who is unable to evade quickly enough due to the weight of the jutsu. 

The 3rd rushes in close with his three-finger as the bijuudama stabilizes. Temari and Dodai use their strongest attacks to stop the 3rd in his tracks, but all they accomplish is to force him to go from three fingers to two. Still they delay him long enough that Naruto is ready. Naruto uses the bijuu-dama and the 3rd goes from two fingers to one. 

Cue the flashback to when the 3rd got his lightning bolt shaped scar fighting the Hachibi, back then he also used the finger poke and actually managed to pierce the bijuudama but he failed to do it unscathed. 

However, Naruto's bijuudama is even more dense then the one the Hachibi shot at him back then and instead the 3rd ends up in pieces which the seal team quickly wraps in cloth.

End of the chapter.


----------



## Setas1999 (Sep 7, 2011)

Gaara vs Mizukage
Itachi vs 6coffin and Kabuto
Kakashi vs kabuto


----------



## auem (Sep 7, 2011)

easy...third loses..and a flashback...perhaps a 'mandatory' appreciation to naruto(which naruto get 'by default')..


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

dodai cover naruto while he gets the bomb ready, possibly dies in the process


----------



## Aiku (Sep 7, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Naruto fails at doing the Bijuu-dama and says he'll still need more practice. 

Naruto can't do this on his own, Dodai says there is another Wind user nearby. Temari comes to help. 

Edo Raikage is about to go all out and kill everyone, Dodai goes to try and stop it, he succeeds but dies in the progress. Naruto and Temari finish off Edo Raikage with a combo, he's then sealed. Naruto goes over to Dodai and thanks him for his sacrifice.  

Over where Gaara and Onoki are, Edo Mizukage is still trolling. Gaara and Onoki work together to try and stop Edo Mizukage. He eventually gets sealed and leaves with a final awesome troll. Onoki's back has gotten worse and he can barely move anymore. 

White Zetsu shows up where Madara is(Jumping on trees), and tells him of Sasuke. Madara says everything is going according to plan and tells White Zetsu to get ready for the next stage of this war.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 7, 2011)

I think 554 wasnt the end of volume maybe 555 is


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Naruto's first Bijudama fails but with Temari's and Dodoi's help Naruto hits the Raikage with Bijudama Rasengan and he gets sealed. Kabuto comments that the Raikage stalled them enough...

The Mizukage trolls both Gaara and Onoki but eventually they take him down and get him sealed.

The chapter ends with Madara standing on a tree, overlooking the war. White Zetsu appears beside him and informs him about Sasuke. Madara responds by saying that it goes all according to plan and reveals his next step.


----------



## Penance (Sep 7, 2011)

I predict editors remembering that this fight being against the 3rd Raikage, not the 1st...  And battle conclusions...


----------



## Fay (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh it would be very nice if Temari helped Naruto. Maybe she can even get a bit hype ?


----------



## Tregis (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully we get some Mizukage action. 

Also, Muu comes back.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2011)

*Chapter 555 Prediction:*    The Bijuu Bomb's Power

Naruto attempts a Bijuu Bomb but isn't fast enough and Sandaome Raikage interferes.   Understanding this flaw of it needing time to power up, the clone creates more clones to distract the Raikage.   Then when the opportunity strikes, the Bijuu Bomb is released.


----------



## Deadway (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm gonna have fun with this one :ho

*Chapter 555 Prediction*
*Sacrifice*

Dodai: !? This...impossible?
Naruto: I can do this! 
_Naruto's bijuu ball is becoming rather large_
_Raikage jumps at him with his hellbringer_
Dodai: Laval release-mud cube!
_Raikage is blinded and covered with the mud and is sent back down_
Naruto: I need more time!
_Raikage cuts it in half_
_Temari hiys Raikage with a gust of wind_
_Raikage looks furious and turns to her, then starts charging_
Temari: Okamaitchi!!
_Raikage is hit but continues to run through the cutting wind_
Temari: Shit!
Raikage goes for an attack
_Temari blocks it with the fan but the raikage punches a hole in it which comes really close to her face_
Temari: He stopped!?
Naruto: Temari move!
_Naruto has him pined down with a giant chakra arm_
_Raikage goes for a back hand elbow attack_
_Naruto dodges and aims right for his chest and up_
Naruto: Take this!
Dodai, Temari !!!
Naruto: BIJUU DAMA--A giant stream of black comes flying out of the raikage
Temari: he did it!
Dodai: This kid...
Raikage has his chest blown right off
Sealing team do it!
Dodai: You respected your command, even if you were controlled for the wrong purposes. You are a true shinobi, Raikage-sama.

Scene switches to Mizukage, as Gaara and Onoki show up.
Mizukage: Woah...it's about time you guys showed up...your men are gonna make me kill myself from how terrible they are...
Mizukage: ?
Mizukage: So you defeated mr.mummy? Eh snot nosed Onoki?
Onoki: Mhm, and you're next!
Mizukage: He's a tricky one eh! That substitution thing he can do really pissed me off..
Gaara: Substitution!?
Mizukage: uhh....yea? He can switch out bodies using his doppelganger technique....
Onoki: What!? 
Gaara: Behi-
Both Gaara and Onoki are stabbed with swords.
Mizukage: Well shit...
Muu: You never allowed me to finish my sentence. I was about to warn you about my substitution technique.
Onoki: How...how come...you never told me about it...
Muu: A shinobi never reveals all his tricks, not even to the ones closest to him.
Gaara: but...we sealed you...when did you have time..
Muu: Before we even met, I always have a clone waiting. Waiting until my clone dies. You sealed a clone.
Onoki: This is...my fault..I should have known it wouldn't be so easy...
Gaara is coughing blood
Onoki remembers what Gaara said to him back at the summit.
Onoki: I'm here, to pick up..the principles I tosses aside...a long time ago...
Gaara:...!
Muu: ?! You wouldn't!
Onoki Grabs Gaara and throws him far away
Onoki Then grabs Muu and goes straight up
Muu: This is.....!!
Onoki: Dust Element, Subatomic Human Seperation Technique!
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

I predict Naruto fails to do a bijuudama and both Gaara and Onoki have to show up to defeat the Raikage with Jiton.


----------



## Ankit (Sep 7, 2011)

I want more Raikage Vs Naruto. Anyone who fights against Naruto becomes so awesome. Raikage kicks ass


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I predict Naruto fails to do a bijuudama and both Gaara and Onoki have to show up to defeat the Raikage with Jiton.



they are still dealing with the mizukage. so wont happen.

bijuu bomb destroys the raikage


----------



## Zerst?ren (Sep 7, 2011)

I predict Third Raikage getting trolled by Kishi


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

Naruto Destoys him with bijuu-dama


----------



## KillerFlow (Sep 7, 2011)

Third Raikage gets sealed and we move to Sasuke.


----------



## KillerFlow (Sep 7, 2011)

Deadway said:


> I'm gonna have fun with this one :ho
> 
> *Chapter 555 Prediction*
> *Sacrifice*
> ...



This is actually a good and legit way to kill of some characters.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully some Mizukage action and I predict that Muu will come back somehow.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2011)

The Raikage's name and abilities are completely fleshed out - NF is stricken with awe.


----------



## jso (Sep 7, 2011)

Black raiton. Mizukage. Free Muu. Classic.


----------



## Scar (Sep 7, 2011)

Bijuu- Dama should hit Raikage right in the scar, killling him. Muu will hopefully show up soon.
I'd personally like a flip back to Kakashi doin his thing 

But i don't see that happening anytime soon. Especially this chapter


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 8, 2011)

Fay said:


> Oh it would be very nice if Temari helped Naruto. Maybe she can even get a bit hype ?



No, I want to see bamf Bijuu Dama action, the guy got shitted on by Nagato, dont ruin his hype now that he is going so well.


----------



## MihaiJ (Sep 8, 2011)

Naruto wins, Gaara's team wins too, Itachi and Sasuke meet at Kabuto's hideout!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 8, 2011)

probably gonna see bijuu dama + naruto's other shaddow clones.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 8, 2011)

The majority of the chapter will deal with the Raikage fight. 

The last two pages will have Mizukage trolling and Gaara/Onoki showing up.


----------



## kumaTIC (Sep 8, 2011)

hope we get a glimpse of kabuto?s trump card :/


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2011)

raikage will get trolled 

we will see the second mizukage 

we will also hopefully see itachi vs kabuto too


----------



## Scorpion (Sep 8, 2011)

*Page 1 - 5:*
Naruto charges his Tailed-Beast Bomb completely. Meanwhile, the Raikage defeats another dozen fodder with his Black Lightning. Naruto and Raikage charge at one another. Naruto lands his Tailed-Beast Bomb, but is hit directly by the Raikage's Hellbringer attack. The Tailed-Beast Bomb gives the sealing team an opening to seal the Raikage. Naruto's shadow clone is defeated.

*Pages 6 - 10:*
As the Mizukage kills another batch of fodder, Ōnoki is seen behind him launching a new Jinton variant. It does nothing due to the mirage, which surprises him. The Mizukage  begins explaining his technique, but attacks with a powerful offensive technique before he finishes. Ōnoki and Gaara have the "oh shit!!" faces on. Their combined efforts allow them to survive, though both are injured. 

*Pages 10 - 12:*
As the Kage are fighting the Mizukage, the latter asks them if they really defeated Mū, and tells them of some technique he can use that can allow him to escape. Mū is shown to escape the sealing technique, and makes a comment.

*Pages 13 - 15:*
A couple of fodder Alliance shinobi are shown trying to flee from Sasuke. The last one is hit by Amaterasu in the form of a dragon. Sasuke comments on his liking to his new ability. 

*Page 16:*
Madara and Pain v2 arrive at the HQ.


----------



## rajin (Sep 9, 2011)

took from *HERE*

Naruto is concentrating on making the Bijuu Bomb when, {dammit it is  taking to long, not sure if I am getting it. Doesn?t quit feel right.}

Temari, ?what is he doing? Is that a dark rasengan or something?!?

Scene switches to Naruto and Bee.

Naruto, ?Uncle Bee, I am sorry.?

Bee, ?What do you mean, me and you are clean!? gives a thumbs up

Naruto stops and goes out of RS, ?you were right, I am using this too  much, I promised my self when I was younger to get stronger before I  even knew about the Fox. Then I promised Captain Yamato to get stronger  and depend on my own power, he believes that is enough for me.?

He makes a clone sign.

?Now I am using this chakra as if it is mine, it isn?t it belongs to the  fox, it has been pulling at me but I try to pretend as if nothing is  going on. I have to do this my way the Fox is and will always be?.?

Scene switch to clone Naruto.

The Raikage knocks the eye patch guy out of the way then goes for  Naruto.

Naruto, {dammit, too slow, still too slow! This is..}

??a last resort, not first!?

Poof the clone disperses.

Raikage is surprised, as is everyone else.

Temari, ?Okay people it?s up to us let?s go!? { that was just a clone?  Very impressive, as always}

Back to Naruto.

He holds his head.

?wow, so much info at once I forgot how many I sent out, dammit there  are people in trouble, but I can?t think about that now. I have to  concentrate on what I can do.?
Bee, ?way to go on being self reliant, but this a big war how you gonna  stop it??

Naruto looks up, ?I am not?the alliance is. I am one man no matter how  many clones I make it?s still just me? {thanks Sasuke}

He makes two clones.

Clone one, ?uhm there is only 3 of us now, why??

Clone 2, ?yeah what do you want us to do in this big war??

Naruto, ?think for a moment, you know what I know. You two come up with a  plan, you know where I am going when you come up with it, then make two  more tell them to plan for the next place an to do that same thing  again. After you tell them that cancel yourselves, oh and make sure you  make the plan the Naruto Uzumaki way!?

He does a thumbs up, and they do to.

Clones, ?got it!?

Scene change.

Ninja are being thrown and killed by Edo-Raikage.

Kabuto, ?this is kind of fun, I really should have done more research on  my little army. He should have been Nagato?s partner instead of Itachi.  But oh well. I may actually send him to different areas after this,  maybe even their HQ. That would be fun.?

Back to the fight.

Temari and a few ninja are left standing with the eye patch guy.

Temari, ?I can?t believe he took so many of us out? He was killed by  10,000, Why are we not winning here?!?

Eye patch guy, ?they did not kill him, he committed a suicide jutsu to  destroy them and himself.?

Alliance ninja, ?now you tell us!?

Edo Raikage looks directly at Temari and comes in for the killing blow  going to two fingers?

Temari, ?too fast.? {I am sorry brothers}

Ka-thooommm!!!!

Smoke and dust cover the battlefield. as the smoke clears there is a two  page view of the field. Bee is holding the Edo-Raikage?s fist with his  Bijuu fist, behind him is 8 Naruto?s bracing him. Temari and the others  are scattered away with Naruto?s covering them from the blast. Everyone  recovers.

Edo-Raikage looks at Bee, says nothing. Tries to strike him with the  other hand.

Naruto?s disperse as he swings upward then?

Naruto grabbing that hand, ?no you don?t old grandpa Raikage!?

He is in Sage mode.

Bee tosses the Edo up in the air, ?now!?

Naruto, ?right!?

He disperses.

Above the Edo in the air, ?Sage Art, rasengan Barrage!?

A sage Naruto Clone appears coming down on top of Edo Raikage sending  him down fast.

Naruto disperses.

Bee swings Samehada and sends him back in the air a different direction.

We see two big dents in his back form the barrage.

?Sage Style: Kata attack?

He comes up using katas to attack the scar on his chest. Edo blocks most  but gets hit by a kick he does sending him even further.

Temari, ?what are they doing?!?

Bee, ?don?t worry ninja geisha, we got this with pleasure!?

Temari, {was that a joke about my fan?}

Soon we see Edo Raikage land in water.

Splooosh!!

In the area we see ninja among them is Darui.

Darui, ?3rd Raikage?! Him too? But what sent him crashing down??

We see the same sage Naruto Clone land soon at the edge of the water.

The Edo Raikage is getting up but he is healing slower than before.

Darui, {Leaf Jinchuriki?!} ?hey you, you better get out of there!?

He starts to charge up HIS black lighting.

A voice from off sides, ?I will take it from here, thanx.?

It is Naruto walking past Darui talking to his clone.

Naruto clone disperses.

The Edo Raikage is back to normal.

Switch to Kabuto, ?dammit I have to refocus to take over all that quick  movement and field relocation! {did you do that on purpose Naruto? Have  you figured this thing out? No impossible, too stupid, just luck.}

Naruto, ?I see your mind is back by your facial expression, I am Naruto  Uzumaki of the Ninja Alliance form the Leaf village. I am about to  defeat you.?

Edo Raikage, ?your cocky like those Leaf ninja, knocking me around a bit  won?t help you.?

Naruto, ?look around you, you can?t use anything that would stop me.?

Edo Raikage looks around at all the water, ?ha ha ha ha ha ha ha?

Darui is looking confused, ?why is he laughing??

Edo Raikage starts smiling, ?lol, your gonna be Hokage some day kid. Ha  ha ha. So simple that you?you are a genius in your own right!?

Suddenly Naruto is right at him coming up with his Kunai extended but it  is charged.

It strikes Edo Raikage, ?wha? How did you ?so ..easily?!?

Naruto, ?wind charged kunai Old Grandpa Raikage, next step, restraining  you.?

His eyes go sage, ?Naruto Sage Art: natural energy injection!?

The Raikage turns to stone.

Kabuto in his HQ, ?No!!!! No!!! just as I was getting full control  again, dammit!?

Darui, {what the hell is this guy, he just stopped him with in moments?}  Hey Blondie, your on our side, right??

Ten ten comes up, ?Naruto!? I say that, amazing!?

He starts walking over to them with the Raikage statue on his shoulder,  ?thanx Ten Ten, why is your chakra so low? I can tell, you must really  been showing them what for, huh??

Ten Ten thinking back to the fan, ?uh, yeah, you know how it is.?

He hands the Statue over to Darui by putting it down beside him.

Naruto, ?here you go, I thank you guys are gathering all the zombie guys  up right??

Darui nods his head.

Naruto, ?well I suggest you don?t take them back to your camp or put  them together, this war is full of surprises, can?t be too safe, okay??

Darui, ?yes sir, Naruto Senpai?

Naruto surprised, ?Huh? No way, I am just ag Genin actually, be safe  guys.?

He disperses.

Darui, ?Genin?and a clone??

He looks at Ten Ten

?were still gonna be allied with the Leaf after this right??

Back at Temari 7 company.

Naruto walks out from unknown locale and walks up to Bee and does a fist  Bump.

Temari, ?well you and thse clones are always something else. What about  the Raikage??

Bee, ?by the smile on my nephew?s face, he must be in his place!?

Naruto, ?yes sir! Everything is fine and..?

He touches his temple wit two fingers.

?we have our next Plane Uncle bee, :\Let?s go!?

Right before he leaves he turns to Temari, ?Gaara is Okay, you still  have two brother Temari, so fight with that in your heart!?

They leave.

Temari looks up with out a flinch, {thanks Naruto, thanx.}

Scene switches to Mizukage.

He is standing in front of someone that is not being seen except his  foot.

Edo Mizukage, ?Your turn now huh? Well I do hope your smarter than the  rest. I am an illusion, you have to find the clam and destroy it to  defeat me, but you probably don?t get it?

Suddenly the whole area is starting to get foggy.

Mizukage, ?huh? What is fog gonna do?? {wait, this isn?t fog this  is?.millions of tiny sand particles?!}

We see Gaara standing with his arms up in the air as if manipulation  something.

Gaara, ?Dust Particle expansion!?

Edo Mizukage, ?are trying to attack me?! I told you??

Gaara, ?no, find you?..there!? he points

Tsuchikage floating above making his attack, ?got it Kazekage!?

Mizukage shown with the clam behind him, looking at the fake Mizukage  and seein gthe blast coming for him, ??well I ?ll be damned??

Fwwashhhh ??.again? kaBoooMMm

We see a battle field with ninja laid out we see Lee, gai weak but not  out, we now see Kakashi holding Zabuza sword in the ground leaning  against it like a crutch. Sakura is healing him and there are other Med  ninja scattered around.

Kakashi, ?you should go back to the Med camp, I am not important. I will  defeat them even if it cost me my life.?

Sakura, ?well seeing as how your next in line for Hokage and my sensei  YOU are important. Besides how would you have a chance to defeat  anyone??

We see random Alliance ninja fighting the swordsmen left.

Kakashi, ?well just make sure the sealing team is god I will need them. I  am going to take the bastards down!?

A voice form off sides. ?That doesn?t sound like Kakashi I know, talking  much less the last Hokage??

Kakashi, ?hmmmm, last Hokage??

We see Naruto with Bee Behind him with Samehada propped on his shoulder.

?the last Hokage before me!?

What?s the plan for this battle? Are we seeing a better Naruto without  the Fox chakra? How will he help defeat the swordsmen?

Next, ?Enter: Team Uzumaki?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 9, 2011)

hope to see the bijuudama


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 9, 2011)

_my prediction:_

- naruto attempts bijuudama. 

- naruto hits the 3rd raikage with bijuu dama.

- bijuu dama destabilizes as it hits the 3rd raikage so it fails (naruto  realises that he still needs to work on it), but it still manages to  injure the 3rd raikage's body but just not enough.

- 3rd raikage kills naruto...

*POOF*

- it was only a clone, everyone's in awe.

- the real naruto shows up with bee.

- naruto, after gaining the clone's memory, tell bee that they need to use the bijuu dama, but bee say he already knows. 

- bee goes 8 tails.

- naruto (and the alliance) acts as a distraction so that bee can use a bijuu dama to get an clean hit on the 3rd raikage.

- bijuu launches a bijuu dama and defeats the 3rd raikage.

- we may get some flashback of the 3rd raikage.

- the 3rd raikage is seal.

- kabuto mentions that the 3rd raikage managed to hold them of long enough and that his trump card is now ready.



idk if that's going to be able to fit in one chapter though...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2011)

3rd gets beat onoki destroys the clam with his dust jutsu


----------



## NSAMA (Sep 10, 2011)

hope we get to see Itachi and madara...If hinata doesn?t do anything important  this arc she?ll be officially fodder 4 me.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Sep 10, 2011)

hopefully this chapter will be more entertaining then the last one


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 11, 2011)

Well this last chapter it was confirmed that the NEXT chap will be the conclusion of the raikage vs naruto fight. So when he's finally sealed up, kabuto will say raikage stalled enough time and that it's time to summon the final coffin.

Cliffhanger: final coffin shows up

that's my prediction.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 11, 2011)

6th coffin is the new EMS Sasuke, now every week someone will predict it


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 11, 2011)

i believe that trump card and 6th coffin are different


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2011)

at least one panel of sasuke and kabuto...


----------



## Klue (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe Kabuto will summon the 6th coffin at chapter's end - proving, once and for all, that Uchiha Madara actually died that day, 80 years ago.

Tobi, is a member of the Uzumaki Clan - lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2011)

I have to go with the popular opinion and say that Kabuto's secret will be the cliffhanger. Although I don't think he's using the sixth coffin yet. If he is, I'm not sure why because with the way it was presented to Madara, it simply doesn't make sense for him to bring it out and have it fight someone.

a) He will have broken his contract with Madara and while we know they're going to backstab one another anyway, this is leaving Kabuto vulnerable.
b) We don't know for certain if whatever is in that coffin is even a powerhouse. All we know is that Madara wants it kept a secret, and why would he care if people know about most of the sixth-coffin powerhouse predictions being Edo Tensei-ed? 



Jizznificent said:


> - bee goes 8 tails.
> 
> - naruto (and the alliance) acts as a distraction so that bee can use a bijuu dama to get an clean hit on the 3rd raikage.
> 
> - bijuu launches a bijuu dama and defeats the 3rd raikage.



It would be great if KB was the one who defeated his adopted father but the chances of that are probably 1 in a million. This is Naruto's chance to show off.



VlAzGuLn said:


> i believe that trump card and 6th coffin are different



I'm pretty sure he identified them as two separate things anyhow.


----------



## withering blossoms (Sep 11, 2011)

What I Want:
Itachi vs Sixth Coffin
Sasuke

What We Will Get:
Gaara and Tsuchikage and/or Naruto vs Sandaime Raikage


----------



## vered (Sep 11, 2011)

preview indicates kabuto does something.i hope for the 6th coffin as it would be a great cliffhanger.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 11, 2011)

Preview:


takL said:


> From the next week info page of wsj
> "Naruto's arrived at each battlefield…
> Then/Here, kabuto does…(what) !?"



So my prediction:
 Naruto beats the Raikage with the Bijudama and he gets sealed.
 Gaara and Onoki beat the Mizukage and he geats sealed too.
 We see a bunch of Naruto clones arriving on different battlefields to help Kakashi's group, Mifune's group, Darui's group etc.
 A few pages per Naruto clone, they all take care of various Edo Tensei zombies.
 Chapter ends with Kabuto commenting that the Edo Tensei bought him enough time and he uses him trump card.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2011)

I have started to strongly believe that we will still experience shifts between Sasuke and Naruto, where Naruto's spotlight in the story is about to dim. In that sense, I think Naruto will enjoy another chapter dedicated almost entirely to himself agian. My prediction is that the bijuudama will be incomplete and will thus fail. I think the kages will either reunite in this chapter or the next, excluding Gaara's father.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Preview:
> 
> 
> So my prediction:
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if that were to happen like that. If that preview starts out true.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 11, 2011)

naruto beats the raikage, mizukage gets beat by onoki and gaara. other clones arrive in diffrent areas. and kabuto finishes summoning the 6th coffin as itachi arrives.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope we will get to see Madara or Kabuto or Sasuke or Itachi, this time... Im not interested in fodder edo fights.


----------



## Maerala (Sep 11, 2011)

loool3 said:


> So we will get early spoiler this week right?



We _never_ get early spoilers. They always come Wednesday morning, without fail. If it happens, it's once in a blue moon. People have been saying we're getting early spoilers for the last four chapters. It hasn't happened; it isn't magically gonna start to. 

I'm gonna go ahead and predict the Third Raikage will finally be defeated and sealed, with Naruto having some sort of epiphany about people's weaknesses; probably something that'll eventually come up when he confronts Sasuke. This last chapter has to have some sort of purpose, otherwise it was pure, unnecessary filler.

Then the rest of the chapter will probably be dedicated to the Second Mizukage who, if he's not gonna serve some sort of purpose, like the Third Raikage might, he might as well be over and done with quickly.

Hopefully this upcoming chapter marks the end of this particular fight. The emotional aspect of it (Gaara's confrontation with his dad) was done. This should've been wrapped up long ago, or at least it should've been sprinkled with just a _touch_ more drama. It's been painful to bear, especially with these good-for-nothing, ugly fodder popping up everywhere showing how useless and weak unnamed ninja are.

With any luck, we'll at least get a shot of HQ, with Madara's army marching towards it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 11, 2011)

i think dodai will get killed by the raikage. it will probably take naruto sometime to charge up the bijuu bomb and it may fail at first. would not be surprise if kabuto has the raikage use his black lightning or tries to stab naruto with his nuke jutsu and dodai take the hit.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i think dodai will get killed by the raikage. it will probably take naruto sometime to charge up the bijuu bomb and it may fail at first. would not be surprise if kabuto has the raikage use his black lightning or tries to stab naruto with his nuke jutsu and dodai take the hit.



I could totally see that happening. Dodai is pretty old so it would fit the new generation theme too.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope for Madara.


----------



## auem (Sep 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> I believe Kabuto will summon the 6th coffin at chapter's end - proving, once and for all, that Uchiha Madara actually died that day, 80 years ago.
> 
> Tobi, is a member of the Uzumaki Clan - lol.



if 6th coffin is madara,tobi better be izuna then...that will explain his eye fetish(afterall he lost his original eyes to big bro)


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2011)

I predict that Sasuke will take down some fodder and show us a refined version of one of his MS attacks.


----------



## 24 Hours (Sep 11, 2011)

King Sasuke's return


----------



## kumaTIC (Sep 11, 2011)

hope we get at least an outline of kabuto?s trump card ...


----------



## j0hnni_ (Sep 11, 2011)

that'd be great yeah, it'll probably happen if Naruto does defeat the Raikage (or at least Kabuto'll appear stating it's nearly ready or something)

it'd be cool to see itachi as well 

and madara and sasuke (all the fronts are good really...)


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Better be some Nidaime Mizukage in it.


----------



## lathia (Sep 11, 2011)

Is the WSJ prediction different from the one at the end of each chapter?


----------



## Tregis (Sep 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Better be some Nidaime Mizukage in it.



I agree, it better happen.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 12, 2011)

lathia said:


> Is the WSJ prediction different from the one at the end of each chapter?


Yes, they're different.  Neither is reliable, but they're correct probably most of the time.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> Here is preview: 各戦場に着いたナルト。その時、カブトが…!?


and? 

translation:_*

"Naruto's arrived at each battlefield…
Then/Here, kabuto does…(what) !?"*_


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

Since we're seeing Naruto clones on different battlefields I'd say there's pretty good chance we'll see Kakashi again.


----------



## Face (Sep 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Since we're seeing Naruto clones on different battlefields I'd say there's pretty good chance we'll see Kakashi again.



Kakashi's Team is definitely next. I wonder if he has finished off the Mist swordsmen yet?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

Face said:


> Kakashi's Team is definitely next. I wonder if he has finished off the Mist swordsmen yet?



I predict a few swordsmen are still left and Naruto's RM clone arrives and defeats the them in few moves.

Then after maybe a few pages of Kakashi's group we see other battlefields as well (Darui's group, Neji's group, Mifune's group etc.) as Naruto's RM clones arrive and defeat most of the remaining Edo Tensei zombies.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

Kabuto's trumpcard is someone who is even stronger than Nagato.

I have 2 most viable candidates(assuming 6th coffin and trumpcard is the same thing):

1. Rikudo Sennin.

This could explain Madara's reaction if we follow HisshowBuraiken translation. "you madman" - implies that in the coffin is someone on different level from others that even Madara shakes in fear before him. Plus who could be stronger than 5 Akatsuki combined? Only Rikudo sennin.
But still this option doesn't explain Kabuto's comment: "Don't worry I haven't told a soul". What would've changed in Madara's life if Kabuto said someone about having Rikudo Sennin? Nothing.

2. Prime Madara

If we follow other translation then "You madman" line is translated as "You bastard" it explains why Madara is angry. He complimented Kabuto for being shrewd(for finding out his true indentity) plus Kabuto's: "don't worry I haven't told a soul" would explain everything.
But on the other side it doesn't make sense for Madara to be stronger than 5 Akatsuki combined(including Nagato) plus I don't think Kishi will reveal "real Madara" before Tobi's battle (assuming next chapter is revelation of trumcard). 

Other options makes no sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 12, 2011)

^
The problem with both of those theories is the fact that Kabuto didn't just kill Madara (or Tobi, as you prefer) on the spot. RS certainly could have done it, and it's reasonable to believe that pre-Rinnegan Tobi would have failed against the "real" Madara. The sixth coffin isn't necessarily a powerhouse. 



JuubiSage said:


> I could totally see that happening. Dodai is pretty old so it would fit the new generation theme too.



You honestly think Dodai is going to die? Kishi has a rule for this war. 

If someone gets killed, the maximum amount of times their name can be uttered is one and the maximum number of panels they can have prior to death is three.



blacksword said:


> and?
> 
> translation:_*
> 
> ...



Ah another completely useless preview. Were it not for the word "each", this could have covered last week, too.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

I seriously doubt it's Rikudou Sennin. Rinnegan Madara threatened to kill Kabuto and Kabuto basically wet himself. Makes no fucking sense if Kabuto has a freaking Rikudou Sennin as Edo Tensei.

It's someone who is related to Madara's secret, but definitely not someone who is stronger than current Madara.



PikaCheeka said:


> You honestly think Dodai is going to die? Kishi has a rule for this war.
> 
> If someone gets killed, the maximum amount of times their name can be uttered is one and the maximum number of panels they can have prior to death is three.


Yeah, maybe... But Samui and his brother already got sealed for good, right?


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> The problem with both of those theories is the fact that Kabuto didn't just kill Madara (or Tobi, as you prefer) on the spot. RS certainly could have done it, and it's reasonable to believe that pre-Rinnegan Tobi would have failed against the "real" Madara. The sixth coffin isn't necessarily a powerhouse.


It's Kabuto's *trumpcard*  Of course he is going to be powerhouse. 

note: if we assume the 6th coffin and trumpcard to be the same thing.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 12, 2011)

Samui is a girl, and if you can take kin gin out and the 8 tails(since that's what they used when it rampaged) you can take Samui and Atsui out.


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^
> The problem with both of those theories is the fact that Kabuto didn't just kill Madara (or Tobi, as you prefer) on the spot. RS certainly could have done it, and it's reasonable to believe that pre-Rinnegan Tobi would have failed against the "real" Madara.* The sixth coffin isn't necessarily a powerhouse. *
> .


If I might take the liberty of directly quoting one with far more knowledge/expertise than I:


Ghost of Madara said:


> Valid points all, however now sadly outdated.
> 
> We now know for a fact that the unknown coffin is "ultra powerful" since Kabuto is counting on the summon to turn the tide for his forces; and this knowing Itachi is now on Naruto and Killer Bee's side, and that Nagato is defeated.
> 
> So at the very least we can safely assume the unknown coffin is stronger than Nagato given the hype as well as Kabuto's confidence on defeating them all with it (Naruto, Itachi, Killer Bee), and anyone on this forum would term that "ultra powerful".


I'm in agreement. When the statement was made and the confrontation took place, the Sixth Coffin didn't need to be powerful, just a means of coercion that could be as simple as information. 

Given Kabuto's current actions, it's very likely the Sixth Coffin is extremely powerful. Even more so, very likely it's EMS Madara.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2011)

Madara didn't care when Kabuto summoned the Akatsuki members, but nearly lost his shit when he summoned the 6th coffin

Whoever is inside is either strong as hell or holds great sentiment to Madara


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

One question: If the sixth coffin is as superstrong as everyone thinks it is why does Kabuto nearly wet himself when Madara threatens him a little?

Shouldn't it be Kabuto bossing Madara around and not the other way if he had some ultimate zombie who could stomp Madara?

And when exactly was is confirmed that the trump card Kabuto was talking about is the 6th coffin? He mentioned that he had some other unknown "that jutsu" too.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> One question: If the sixth coffin is as superstrong as everyone thinks it is why does Kabuto nearly wet himself when Madara threatens him a little?


Because Madara at the moment hold the power of 7 bijuu. Doesn't mean the Rinnegan Madara is stronger than 6th coffin by himself.
And Madara said himself that if he was going to confront Kabuto he would only weaken himself(implying that 6th coffin is hella strong).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It's Kabuto's *trumpcard*  Of course he is going to be powerhouse.
> 
> note: *if we assume the 6th coffin and trumpcard to be the same thing*.



It was strongly implied that they are not the same.



JuubiSage said:


> Yeah, maybe... But Samui and his brother already got sealed for good, right?



Madara probably left them alive in his cave with Yamato and the naked Hashirama statue.



HawkMan said:


> Given Kabuto's current actions, it's very likely the Sixth Coffin is extremely powerful. Even more so, very likely it's EMS Madara.



I still believe that Tobi = Madara so this honestly means little to me. 

My original theory of a year and a half ago was that the sixth coffin contains the powers that Madara lost at VotE. In all this time, nothing has happened to make me believe I'm wrong. Granted, this could take the form of Madara and we could very well have 2 Madaras running around, but I'd be rather surprised.

Therefore, even if "Madara" is in the sixth coffin, I will still hold to my theory until it is proved irrevocably false. The character development from Madara prime to current "Tobi" is too consistent and it is now paralleled too closely with Naruto for them not to the same.



blacksword said:


> Because Madara at the moment hold the power of 7 bijuu. Doesn't mean the Rinnegan Madara is stronger than 6th coffin by himself.
> And Madara said himself that if he was going to confront Kabuto he would only weaken himself(implying that 6th coffin is hella strong).



1) RS shouldn't have a problem with the bijuu. And as far as we know the 7 bijuu are not at Madara's immediate disposal. Kabuto could have offed him quickly if he were capable of it.
2) Or implying that the coffin is something Madara needs to attain full power.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> It was strongly implied that they are not the same.


Where it was implied? Besides sixth coffin Kabuto doesn't have anyone strong enough to consider it his "trumpcard". Only option is sixth coffin


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Besides sixth coffin Kabuto doesn't have anyone strong enough to consider it his "trumpcard". Only option is sixth coffin



He said that _"with the Edo Tensei and *"that jutsu"* I'll be invincible..."_

 believe

Why can't his "that jutsu" be the trump card?


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> He mentioned that "with the Edo Tensei and "that jutsu" I'll be invincible..."


and? What does it have to do with anything what I said?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> and? What does it have to do with anything what I said?



Why can't "that jutsu" be his trump card instead of the sixth coffin? Kabuto stated that the sixth coffin was prepped only for Madara.

It's probably a pretty damn powerful jutsu since he think it's in the same league with Edo Tensei.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> Why can't "that jutsu" be his trump card instead of the sixth coffin? Kabuto stated that the sixth coffin was prepped only for Madara.
> 
> It's probably a pretty damn powerful jutsu since he think it's in the same league with Edo Tensei.


Because of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 








_*
" I need to buy some time until I summon him."*_

That jutsu is not Edo Tensei so it can't be summoned.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> and? What does it have to do with anything what I said?



It has everything to do with it. Kabuto made a point to differentiate between Edo Tensei and that jutsu.

The sixth coffin is part of Edo Tensei. Therefore, the sixth coffin is not that jutsu.

Kabuto has two trump cards.



blacksword said:


> That jutsu is not Edo Tensei so it can't be summoned.



Not necessarily. While I don't think he's summoning Manda, he/she is something he can summon without Edo Tensei. We have no reason to believe Kabuto doesn't have other resources.

I don't deny that it's very possible he's using the sixth coffin now, but you're presuming a tad too much here.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

Still doesn't change the fact that the sixth coffin was prepared only for Madara.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> It has everything to do with it. Kabuto made a point to differentiate between Edo Tensei and that jutsu.
> 
> The sixth coffin is part of Edo Tensei. Therefore, the sixth coffin is not that jutsu.
> 
> Kabuto has two trump cards.


Captain obvious 



> Not necessarily.
> 
> I don't deny that it's very possible he's using the sixth coffin now, but you're presuming a tad too much here.


Why? It's logical. Only sixth coffin can be considered trump card besides "that" jutsu. It made Madara shit his pants afterall



> But still doesn't change the fact that the sixth coffin was prepared only for Madara.


It was initally prepared for madara but later after itachi broke Edo Tensei control Kabuto changed his mind.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> note: if we assume the 6th coffin and trumpcard to be the same thing.





PikaCheeka said:


> It has everything to do with it. Kabuto made a point to differentiate between Edo Tensei and that jutsu.
> 
> The sixth coffin is part of Edo Tensei. Therefore, the sixth coffin is not that jutsu.
> 
> Kabuto has two trump cards.





blacksword said:


> Captain obvious







> Why? It's logical. Only sixth coffin can be considered trump card besides "that" jutsu. It made Madara shit his pants afterall



Blatant over-exaggeration.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 12, 2011)

theres two trump cards from kabuto

6th coffin 
"that" jutsu

they might end up being connected to each other but I'm hoping not


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> Blatant over-exaggeration.


No it's not. Kishi gave Sixth coffin special treatmeent. He deliberately intended to seperate sixth coffin from other Edo Tensei by showing fear/surprise in Madara(he literally shat his pants).



> theres two trump cards from kabuto
> 
> 6th coffin
> "that" jutsu


People here think that 6th coffin and "Trump card"( not "that" jutsu ) are two different entities.


----------



## calimike (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks SASAKI Hisashi for image



I predict Naruto finish Sandiame Raikage. He arrive on several locations and everyone surprised to see him there... Kabuto summom them at end of chapter


----------



## John Connor (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> No it's not. Kishi gave Sixth coffin special treatmeent. He deliberately intended to seperate sixth coffin from other Edo Tensei by showing fear/surprise in Madara(he literally shat his pants).
> 
> 
> People here think that 6th coffin and "Trump card"( not "that" jutsu ) are two different entities.


its because Japanese cant express plural

1 trump card vs 100 trump card is written the same way

the fact Kabuto makes mentions of both means they are not the same trump card

theres a "that jutsu" and theres the 6th coffin both are "trump card"


----------



## Rama (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope we see Madara and Hashirama fight soon


----------



## Faustus (Sep 12, 2011)

If anything it is not clear what Kabuto is going to use.
1. 6 coffin? But he assured Madara he won't show "it"
2. "That" jutsu? But it is supposed to be his ultimate weapon, it is too early for it.
3. It may end as just another powerful ET


----------



## calimike (Sep 12, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> I hope we see Madara and Hashirama fight soon



Hashirama was seal in Sandiame Hokage's stomach. We won't see him any time.  Too bad for Kabuto


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

calimike said:


> Hashirama was seal in Sandiame Hokage's stomach. We won't see him any time.  Too bad for Kabuto



I think he meant Hashirama vs. Madara VotE battle in some flashback.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

> If anything it is not clear what Kabuto is going to use.
> 1. 6 coffin? But he assured Madara he won't show "it"
> 2. "That" jutsu? But it is supposed to be his ultimate weapon, it is too early for it.
> 3. It may end as just another powerful ET


It's not another powerful ET because Kishi made it clear that 6th coffin is Kabuto's trump card. 
_*
"Kabuto: Do you think I came here without an ace up my sleeve"*_
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Sep 12, 2011)

John Connor said:


> its because Japanese cant express plural
> 
> 1 trump card vs 100 trump card is written the same way
> 
> ...



yea save that jp can express plural if the speaker wants.

'the totteoki' can be 'totteoki no hitotu'(one of the specially reserved cards)

i wonder if the cute hinata in a dark dress in flashback is really to appear....


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

takL said:


> i wonder if the cute hinata in a dark dress in flashback is really to appear....



wait, what?


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 12, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> wait, what?



I think he/she talking about the anime special 'Konoha Gakuen Den'  That's the only thing Hinata has appeared in a dark dress.


----------



## Rama (Sep 12, 2011)

calimike said:


> Hashirama was seal in Sandiame Hokage's stomach. We won't see him any time.  Too bad for Kabuto



 The fight at VotE.  It would answer a lot of question of Madara's abilities, hopefully.


----------



## Rose (Sep 12, 2011)

I perdict snorefest.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 12, 2011)

I predict more Kage Bunshins soloing high level zombies


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm actually hoping to see Sasuke and a little Madara, after Naruto defeats the Sandaime Raikage. But we'll probably likely see the other two Kages in action, which isn't a bad thing - Nidaime Mizukage is the man.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2011)

midime mizukage pawning more fodders


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 12, 2011)

EARLY SPOILERS?
 I hope Itachi is in the next chapter.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 12, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> EARLY SPOILERS?
> I hope Itachi is in the next chapter.



He won't be unless he randomly runs into Sasuke. He may. Right now Itachi and Sasuke have no one to run into except each other.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2011)

Early spoilers? That means early chapter then. 

Well I predict Naruto needing some time to perform the Bijuudama so he'll ask Dodai to tell Temari and the 4th division to buy him some time so that he can take out S.Raikage with it. Unlike FRS and the other Rasengans this tech is deadly long-range, he can't miss.

I am sort of picturing how it could go: S.Raikage will be very close to Naruto and about to stab him with 1 finger Jigokudzuhi Yonhon Nukite, only to have the blond finish up the Bijuudama in the nick of time and fire it right in front of the past Kumo Kage.

Afterwards I expect the Kage Bunshin to dispell and to see the real Naruto experiencing the effects of KCM, it is about time IMO.



PikaCheeka said:


> It has everything to do with it. Kabuto made a point to differentiate between Edo Tensei and that jutsu.
> 
> The sixth coffin is part of Edo Tensei. Therefore, the sixth coffin is not that jutsu.
> 
> Kabuto has two trump cards.



Madara was right, Kabuto came to him being very well prepared.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

Chapter will be dedicated to mysterious coffin. _"Kabuto does something unexpected"_ according to preview.


----------



## Mongolia (Sep 12, 2011)

I predict Itachi being merciful by giving some hope to the Kabuto-fans by letting him live a couple of chapters longer


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not expecting much after last weeks chapter....................more edo fights I presume.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 12, 2011)

Whole chapter of shirtless Sasuke picking a shirt...do it Kishi


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I still believe that Tobi = Madara so this honestly means little to me.
> 
> My original theory of a year and a half ago was that the sixth coffin contains the powers that Madara lost at VotE. In all this time, nothing has happened to make me believe I'm wrong. Granted, this could take the form of Madara and we could very well have 2 Madaras running around, but I'd be rather surprised.
> 
> Therefore, even if "Madara" is in the sixth coffin, I will still hold to my theory until it is proved irrevocably false. The character development from Madara prime to current "Tobi" is too consistent and it is now paralleled too closely with Naruto for them not to the same.


Ya, it's not really a question of his identity-rather his existence. I think our ideas on how Madara remains is similar, that being a staggering sacrifice in attempting to acquire Hashirama's power and subsequently synthesizing it over the years. 

But ya, it's almost a forgone conclusion that Tobi is Madara at this point. There are just some details to work out that could have significant ramifications. 

Either way, I'm hesitant to think that Kishi will unveil the Sixth Coffin despite the mention of Kabuto somewhere. The war seems to be a detour for fans and an exploration of his world, clearly he's eager to get back to the story and wrapping things up quickly. A few more chapters and we should be in the thick of things.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Chapter will be dedicated to mysterious coffin. _"Kabuto does something unexpected"_ according to preview.



Previews lie like hell.

Hmm. Once the Edo Tensei Kages are defeated, the jutsu will be almost at an end. I doubt that Kishimoto will bother showing all the rest of the 7 Swordsmen, Dan, etc. being sealed, so he'll probably let them all be eliminated at once when Itachi forces the cancellation of the jutsu. Special ones like Neo-Pain, Kinkaku, and Ginkaku may be protected from Kabuto's cancellation since Madara is either controlling them himself or has them in very high level sealing artifacts.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Previews lie like hell.
> 
> Hmm. Once the Edo Tensei Kages are defeated, the jutsu will be almost at an end. I doubt that Kishimoto will bother showing all the rest of the 7 Swordsmen, Dan, etc. being sealed, so he'll probably let them all be eliminated at once when Itachi forces the cancellation of the jutsu. Special ones like Neo-Pain, Kinkaku, and Ginkaku may be protected from Kabuto's cancellation since Madara is either controlling them himself or has them in very high level sealing artifacts.



How dare you forget Kimimaro


----------



## FearTear (Sep 12, 2011)

I predict an epic fail from Naruto


----------



## Marsala (Sep 12, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> How dare you forget Kimimaro



When Nagato got a 3 chapter fight (more than half of which was really about Itachi), Kimimaro will be lucky to do anything at all.


----------



## Taki (Sep 12, 2011)

If kishi wants to milk as much as he can, he'll show the rest of the fights.


----------



## 24 Hours (Sep 12, 2011)

PikaCheeka you are ruining my hope, it's Obito man, OBITO! 
I know there is a little chance but still


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2011)

ok, so most likely this is gonna happen:

raikage is defeated. one panel-page.

14 pages of 3rd raikage flashback: possibly seeing the third/first/second hokage, or a raikage (most likely the second).

the two pages remaining will either have:

1- sasuke.
2- itachi meeting kabuto and or kabuto summoning the 6th coffin.


other possibilities: 

1- itachi vs mizukage.
2- itachi meeting up with tsunade and raikage. (TNJ tsuande to actually do something other than riding naruto's cock )
3- sasuke vs an edo or allaince. most likely we will sakura when she screams for naruto  
4- madara vs naruto.......... although i think it's way too soon of that.
5- edo vs alliance. chyo, kimimaro (maybe sakura).


i think covered everthing here. right?


----------



## Faustus (Sep 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Previews lie like hell.
> 
> Hmm. Once the Edo Tensei Kages are defeated, the jutsu will be almost at an end. I doubt that Kishimoto will bother showing all the rest of the 7 Swordsmen, Dan, etc. being sealed, so he'll probably let them all be eliminated at once when Itachi forces the cancellation of the jutsu. Special ones like Neo-Pain, Kinkaku, and Ginkaku may be protected from Kabuto's cancellation since Madara is either controlling them himself or has them in very high level sealing artifacts.



I would be fine with this scenario. Neo Pain and KinGin as a part of Maara's plan are all Edos I will still care about after Kages are defeated.

Of course it would be interesting to know if Chiyo can use her reviving jutsu and maybe to see what Dan and Hizashi are capable of.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 12, 2011)

takL said:


> yea save that jp can express plural if the speaker wants.
> 
> 'the totteoki' can be 'totteoki no hitotu'(one of the specially reserved cards)
> *
> i wonder if the cute hinata in a dark dress in flashback is really to appear....*



Wouldn't that be rather random?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 12, 2011)

No way is the Edo Tensei going to end so soon, we still have yet to see Dan's ghost jutsu and Chuukichi's bloodline. And wtf was the point of not sealing Deidara if he's not going to be freed from the puppet-cage? Also, I still have yet to give up on seeing at least a part of Kakashi's rampage. 

Plus, we have no reason to believe Kin/Gin and Neo Pain would somehow be immune from Kabuto's release of the jutsu so idk why this forum is jumping on the negativity bandwagon so much. 

At any rate, I predict Kabuto summons the real Madara and Itachi shits himself.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 12, 2011)

Taki said:


> If kishi wants to milk as much as he can, he'll show the rest of the fights.



Even milking has its limits. Kishi can only keep the focus away from the two protagonists Naruto and Sasuke and the current major villains Tobi and Kabuto for so long before the readers get tired of it. I doubt it'll be much different from the first round of Edo fights on the first day of the way when Kishi basically dedicated two volumes to the sidecharacters before Naruto took the stage again. So I'd doubt we'll get more than three or four short fights of various alliance shinobi against the zombies once Naruto is temporarily disabled.



Marsala said:


> Previews lie like hell.
> 
> Hmm. Once the Edo Tensei Kages are defeated, the jutsu will be almost at an end. I doubt that Kishimoto will bother showing all the rest of the 7 Swordsmen, Dan, etc. being sealed, so he'll probably let them all be eliminated at once when Itachi forces the cancellation of the jutsu. Special ones like Neo-Pain, Kinkaku, and Ginkaku may be protected from Kabuto's cancellation since Madara is either controlling them himself or has them in very high level sealing artifacts.



I'd say one of the 7 swordsmen will get a better treatment. Suigetsu's brother Mangetsu. Kishi hasn't completely forgotten about Jyuugo and Suigetsu they'll reappear and now that Kisame is already dead Mangetsu is the only real link to Suigetsu's past.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 12, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> No way is the Edo Tensei going to end so soon, we still have yet to see Dan's ghost jutsu and Chuukichi's bloodline. And wtf was the point of not sealing Deidara if he's not going to be freed from the puppet-cage? Also, I still have yet to give up on seeing at least a part of Kakashi's rampage.
> 
> Plus, we have no reason to believe Kin/Gin and Neo Pain would somehow be immune from Kabuto's release of the jutsu so idk why this forum is jumping on the negativity bandwagon so much.
> 
> At any rate, I predict Kabuto summons the real Madara and Itachi shits himself.



Because very few of the Edo characters mean anything to the plot and it feels dragging to read it. It's been 40-50 chapters already.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 12, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Because very few of the Edo characters mean anything to the plot and it feels dragging to read it. It's been 40-50 chapters already.



In terms of plot relevance I don't see much difference between the Edos and most Akatsuki members when they were alive. Whether you have some undead famous shinobi or Sasori, Hidan, Kakuzu, Kisame or Deidara one's as good as the other for the plot. They are all merely high quality henchmen without any ambition relevant to the plot.

What matters is the situation and since Kishi is writing the 4th shinobi world war it would be a disappointment if he didn't show the war on an epic scale. So after Naruto is done for a bit I wouldn't mind getting another two volumes worth of side character fights before we go back to Tobi, Naruto, Sasuke and Kabuto.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 12, 2011)

So how much more until the early spoilers ? Wasn't it tonight ?


----------



## Deadway (Sep 12, 2011)

I think we get to see what the first raikage looks like, on the last page bottom right, it says "The first Raikage's Conclusion" sooooooo yea....unless I read it wrong -------flashbacksssssssss


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think it was atypo.


----------



## Saru (Sep 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who noted Itachi's general familiarity with and _belief_ of Rikudou Sennin? If Itachi fought one of the Rikudou's sons, he would know who he was fighting, surely... We need to see one of them in action anyway.

But all of you guys are expecting Madara to be in the coffin... 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wait, what? Where was that ever mentioned?


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 12, 2011)

I predict Kabuto's trump card isn't an edo tensei: it is an experiment, a shinobi who has several kekkei genkai


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2011)

Viridium said:


> Am I the only one who noted Itachi's general familiarity with and _belief_ of Rikudou Sennin? If Itachi fought one of the Rikudou's sons, he would know who he was fighting, surely... We need to see one of them in action anyway.
> 
> But all of you guys are expecting Madara to be in the coffin...
> 
> ...



madara is one of the rikudo brothers 


Majin Lu said:


> I predict Kabuto's trump card isn't an edo tensei: it is an experiment, a shinobi who has several kekkei genkai



............ x-men:wolverine origins version of deadpool? 

should i bust a cap right now?


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict Kabuto's trump card isn't an edo tensei: it is an experiment, a shinobi who has several kekkei genkai



He was apart of the Sannin's Team , but he was too weak (crippled) to make a name for himelf


----------



## Trance Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Something unexpected from Kabuto...hmm..He uses an Edo Tensei and resurrects Orochimaru!

That'd be pretty unexpected.  Honestly, it may just be me, but I really would like to see good Ole Orochi make a come back...even though it's virtually a nonexistant chance.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 12, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> Something unexpected from Kabuto...hmm..He uses an Edo Tensei and resurrects Orochimaru!
> 
> That'd be pretty unexpected.  Honestly, it may just be me, but I really would like to see good Ole Orochi make a come back...even though it's virtually a nonexistant chance.



I can't think of a worse trump card to use against Itachi.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict Kabuto's trump card isn't an edo tensei: it is an experiment, a shinobi who has several kekkei genkai



Thats what I thought too.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> I can't think of a worse trump card to use against Itachi.





Correct.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict Kabuto's trump card isn't an edo tensei: it is an experiment, a shinobi who has several kekkei genkai



The result would be something like Chimeramon, the Digimon that the Digimon Emperor created from many DNA of Digimons:


----------



## Quab (Sep 12, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Correct.



I second this lol


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2011)

Marsala said:


> I can't think of a worse trump card to use against Itachi.



Even Itachi would laugh.


----------



## lathia (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah! 

It's going to have Raikage's body ( for the pecks), Minato's legs (speed!), Hashirama's hands (mokuton), Madara's face (lulz), Akatsuki nails (blurple), and Juubi's Sharineggan.  

I predict something similar to what Addy did. Last page or so with Madara, Itachi, Kabuto, or Sasuke!


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 12, 2011)

Best Kabutos trump card theory:Its HIV

gg Itachi.

Anyway I predicted Naruto destroying Sandaime Raikage,then Bee arrived and we got some flashback,with some unexpected thing to happen).


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 12, 2011)

so...the battle of kabuto vs itachi will be like a fusion of everyone's powers. the 6th coffin will be a pseudo-bijuu ninja with some powers from all of his edo's. that is when itachi will fuse with nagato's sealed power and also show that he didn't burn shisui's eye,rather he fused with it and burned the crow only, allowing itachi to gain EMS in one eye and rinnegan in other. and then the fight begins.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 12, 2011)

I also predict flashbacks (Edo Raikage and Bee). 



Addy said:


> ............ x-men:wolverine origins version of deadpool?
> 
> should i bust a cap right now?






Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The result would be something like Chimeramon, the Digimon that the Digimon Emperor created from many DNA of Digimons:


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 12, 2011)

Trance Kuja said:


> Something unexpected from Kabuto...hmm..He uses an Edo Tensei and resurrects Orochimaru!
> 
> That'd be pretty unexpected.  Honestly, it may just be me, but I really would like to see good Ole Orochi make a come back...even though it's virtually a nonexistant chance.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 12, 2011)

If the coffin is Madara I will say "wassup I totally called it!" 
If it's Izuna I will facepalm at how lame it is. 
If it's Rikudou or his sons I will crap myself at how awesome and unexpected it is.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 12, 2011)

some people believe that Izuna is in the coffin? WTF? 

Let me to explan why he can't be in the coffin.

1) He is weak. Nowehere near EMS level of Madara for sure. 
2) Madara wouldn't be so shocked at the sight of Izuna. That's plain retarded
3) Kabuto's comment: "Don't worry I haven't told a soul" serves no purpose. What was the point of telling that to Madara anyway?
4) No one cares about Izuna.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 12, 2011)

For the coffin being Madara, well, Madara talked to Kabuto about how he fought Hashirama and took some cells.  For the coffin being Rikudou-sennin, wouldn't Kabuto be able to do whatever the hell he wants?  For Izuna, wouldn't it just be a blind guy?

The coffin is a real mystery, I think.  It could just be someone new.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 12, 2011)

blacksword said:


> some people believe that Izuna is in the coffin? WTF?
> 
> Let me to explan why he can't be in the coffin.
> 
> ...



QFT. Add to that the fact that Kabuto was pretty confident whoever he's about to summon would be strong enough to get rid of Edo Itachi, and Izuna doesn't make much sense. At the MOST it'd be a close fight, but nothing to justify the confidence he could succeed where Nagato couldn't.


----------



## Virgofenix (Sep 12, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> If the coffin is Madara I will say "wassup I totally called it!"
> If it's Izuna I will facepalm at how lame it is.
> If it's Rikudou or his sons I will crap myself at how awesome and unexpected it is.



Agreed.

I don't think Rikudou or the sons will work, though. They're godlike beings and those are better off fleshed out by our imaginations.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Sep 13, 2011)

Chapter will be boring. Please let me be wrong.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 13, 2011)

Time to check out that Bijuudama performed in human form I guess.



Majin Lu said:


>



:risu



Hexa said:


> For the coffin being Madara, well, Madara talked to Kabuto about how he fought Hashirama and took some cells.  For the coffin being Rikudou-sennin, wouldn't Kabuto be able to do whatever the hell he wants?  For Izuna, wouldn't it just be a blind guy?
> 
> The coffin is a real mystery, I think.  It could just be someone new.



As in "hinted at some point in the manga but was ignored" new or "new new" character like the Kin-Gin brothers?

If its someone new, I say an Edo Uzumaki. Like the Uzu Kage from chapter 500 that was by Hashirama' side.


----------



## Ankit (Sep 13, 2011)

I think it will be hard to guess who is inside the sixth coffin just like it was very hard to guess what Itachi gave naruto. It will be surprising and awesome.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> No way is the Edo Tensei going to end so soon, we still have yet to see Dan's ghost jutsu and Chuukichi's bloodline. And wtf was the point of not sealing Deidara if he's not going to be freed from the puppet-cage? Also, I still have yet to give up on seeing at least a part of Kakashi's rampage.
> 
> Plus, we have no reason to believe Kin/Gin and Neo Pain would somehow be immune from Kabuto's release of the jutsu so idk why this forum is jumping on the negativity bandwagon so much.
> 
> At any rate, I predict Kabuto summons the real Madara and Itachi shits himself.



more like rikudo....


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 13, 2011)

As soon as Naruto does Bijuudama...
Hehehe.


----------



## Agony (Sep 13, 2011)

i predict some sasuke or madara


----------



## blacksword (Sep 13, 2011)

looks like we may not get early spoilers.


----------



## Isamu (Sep 13, 2011)

I got the feeling that ,as soon as Naruto is about to deliver the bijuu-dama , A will step in to stop him saying 'I got this'...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ankit said:


> I think it will be hard to guess who is inside the sixth coffin just like it was very hard to guess what Itachi gave naruto. It will be surprising and awesome.


 we all knew it was some type of Genjutsu....


----------



## santanico (Sep 13, 2011)

Ankit said:


> I think it will be hard to guess who is inside the sixth coffin just like it was very hard to guess what Itachi gave naruto. It will be surprising and awesome.



Or it will be exactly as we thought/predicted...


----------



## auem (Sep 13, 2011)

even T has not appeared...i fear we raise our hope for none...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 13, 2011)

auem said:


> even T has not appeared...i fear we raise our hope for none...



Depends, Ohana generally doesn't show for another hour or so. And even if nobody posts the spoilers, it wouldn't be the first time we get a chapter with no prior spoilers.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Sep 13, 2011)

are we getting early spoiler today?


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

i think we will get the spoilers today.
there are scans already of the toc and such at MH.:
naruto seems to be first place this week ahead of OP.
also seems like no preview for next weeks naruto chapter based on the preview page.


----------



## calimike (Sep 13, 2011)

#41 is out with color images of OP, Bleach (canon is back start October 11) & Hunter x Hunter for announcement only.

Naruto is #1 on ToC without color (Bakuman is top of ToC w/ color cover and lead color page)  see vered above
Naruto sold 113,030,000 for all 57 volumes, according to #41. Credit to 2ch & MH

spoiler is out short time  Will Ohana post on 2ch today or tomorrow?


----------



## auem (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> i think we will get the spoilers today.
> there are scans already of the toc and such at MH.:
> naruto seems to be first place this week ahead of OP.
> also seems like no preview for next weeks naruto chapter based on the preview page.



that's great..
i wonder why people post toc pages instead of showing a manga page first...


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

i sure hope that this chapter will be epic.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> i sure hope that this chapter will be epic.



It will probably have the two Kages defeated and then Kabuto showing his trump card. If it's the sixth coffin, expect shitstorms. If it's the real Madara in the coffin, expect the mother of all shitstorms.


----------



## Rose (Sep 13, 2011)

What is that I see in the spoiller thread? Is that evem legit?


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

Rose said:


> What is that I see in the spoiller thread? Is that evem legit?



That is a post by T, the One Piece spoiler provider. However it contains no relevant information about any actual chapter.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> i sure hope that this chapter will be epic.



>high expectations for Naruto 
>2011


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Last minute predictions:
- Raikage defeated by Bijudama
- Mizukage defeated by Gaara & Onoki
- Naruto clones arrive on different battlefields, we finally see Kakashi again


----------



## blacksword (Sep 13, 2011)

> Last minute predictions:
> - Raikage defeated by Bijudama
> - Mizukage defeated by Gaara & Onoki
> - Naruto clones arrive on different battlefields, we finally see Kakashi again


stop predicting horrible stuff.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> stop predicting horrible stuff.



you know its gonna happen


----------



## blacksword (Sep 13, 2011)

> you know its gonna happen


I hope for a major cliffhanger. I don't care about any of these you mentioned. 

The most interesting things right now are:

6th coffin(trump card)
Madara with Jins
Kabuto(that jutsu)
Sasuke(EMS)
Itachi

and 

Black Zetsu


----------



## geminis (Sep 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> looks like we may not get early spoilers.



Well, One Piece already has a spoiler...I doubt it's confirmed though.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 13, 2011)

Why might we be getting early spoilers? Damn cool if so, but why?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Why might we be getting early spoilers? Damn cool if so, but why?



Saturday release.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Why might we be getting early spoilers? Damn cool if so, but why?



Saturday release of WSJ instead of Monday, probably. When that happens, we frequently get the spoilers and raws a day earlier.


----------



## Helios (Sep 13, 2011)

Seriously we have to see Tobi in this chapter.What the hell is he doing?He could have easily used his S/T jutsu to tele-port himself wherever he wanted.


----------



## geminis (Sep 13, 2011)

Helios said:


> Seriously we have to see Tobi in this chapter.What the hell is he doing?He could have easily used his S/T jutsu to tele-port himself wherever he wanted.



Madara is a legendary procrastinator and is addicted to losing and an awesome troll.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Saturday release of WSJ instead of Monday, probably. When that happens, we frequently get the spoilers and raws a day earlier.



Ah, excellent.

My predictions:

-bijuudama ends the Raikage battle, but the explosion depicted doesn't look all that much more impressive than FRS.

-Gaara and the old man go after the Mizukage.

-end of chapter is at least a partial reveal of the 6th Edo Coffin's contents, like eyes or hair. Something that lends credence to certain speculation but doesn't give it away flat-out.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 13, 2011)

6th coffin entrance will be more epic than Gedo Mazo's.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

hermit nirvana?
somthing with naruto?
RSM perhaps?


----------



## Tengu (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the chapter will end with the kages defeat.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope that doesn't sum up the whole chapter --


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 13, 2011)

Early spoilers are terribly boring.

Ohana said nothing about sixth coffin.

Looks like Naruto's attack failed and Gaara fights someone. Maybe? Google Translate sucks.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

i think she is about to post more.she just posted the toc.


----------



## TruthHurts (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> hermit nirvana?
> somthing with naruto?
> RSM perhaps?



Hell Yes


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

i think the nirvana may be related to the raikage passing on perhaps?
but sennin naruto is also mentioned.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaara vs Mizukage.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> i think the nirvana may be related to the raikage passing on perhaps?
> but sennin naruto is also mentioned.



Ohana always mentions Nirvana when Edo Tensei get defeated, whether they get sealed by cloth or by Totsuka.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm really confused about that Sage Mode thing... I hope we get real trans soon, google trans sucks.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

so it seems that SM naruto is the one that defeats the Raikage?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> 前ライカゲ、仙人ナルトにやられて成仏。
> Raikage is defeated by Sage Naruto
> 前水vsガアラ
> Gaara vs Jellyfish(I guess Mizukage's clam)



Interesting...

Why Sage Mode? What happened to KCM and Bijudama? And how the hell did Sage Naruto damage the Raikage?


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

so wait.RM naruto dosent beat the Raikage,but SM naruto does?
how can it be possible?
SM perhaps gives more raw power?


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe he didn't make the bijuu-dama successfully, or maybe it used too much Kyuubi chakra and he switched to Sage mode.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> so wait.RM naruto dosent beat the Raikage,but SM naruto does?
> how can it be possible?



Maybe he was forced out of KCM just like Naruto's KB was after Nagato fight?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> so it seems that SM naruto is the one that defeats the Raikage?



If this is true this will turn the tide in the war between the SM supporters and the KCM supporters.

Naruto dropping out of KCM because the bijuudama needs too much chakra and then switching to SM doesn't sound impossible if you ask me.

As for SM defeating Raikage well that's just a giant "In your face!" for all those who thought SM was now useless.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

I knew bijuudama would fail because it's too early for it to be used, but really? Sage Mode is really more powerful than KCM?

...

I'm speechless.


----------



## auem (Sep 13, 2011)

how can a clone turn from RM to SM mode...??!!!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 13, 2011)

>SM returns

My body is ready.

As to why SM Naruto defeated Raikage when RM couldn't, simple. 

Different modes give different strengths/advantages.  As powerful as RM was, it obviously wasn't equipped to deal with Raikage.  So Naruto managed to pull something off in SM that was.  

To those complaining, wait till the RAWS/full trans, or better yet, the full chapter drop before you start bitching.  You'll at least have a (hopefully) valid reason for it then.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Well this at least shows that SM is still very effective mode against anyone. Now we just wait Kyubi Sage Mode


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Bijuu sphere fails

  Contact the tail taking 8
  Chest wound, or ask what with.
  8 tail, I fell in 前Nomeri not remember. And answer.

  Naruto is preparing hermit spiral circle
  The close to the bone, round spiral arm of the shed before Raikage
  Raikage, lying
  Hurt his chest on his right hand.


  Previous
  It fought the tail is 8 and the edge of self-
  From the suicide bomber (from pointed in the coffin of his own) can not say it to anyone.

---

So yeah, Bijudama fails.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

yea its SM that beats the raikage.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

Raikage tanks KCM FRS but gets defeated by Sage Mode Rasengan.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> *? Sage Mode is really more powerful than KCM?*
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm speechless.



Some things may work because they are more useful, rather than more powerful.  It's really that simple.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 13, 2011)

So SM Naruto attack Raikage scar?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Raikage tanks KCM FRS but gets defeated by Sage Mode Rasengan.



I'm not gonna lie; that's pretty damn awesome.

A nice kick-in-the-teeth to all those who said SM was obsolete now that Naruto has RM.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> So SM Naruto attack Raikage scar?



Yeah, I think so. SM Rasengan to the scar.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

i think he uses some kind of SM empowered rasengan against the raikage.
perhaps SM cho odama rasengan?


----------



## Shrike (Sep 13, 2011)

It's maybe a mistake, and if it isn't, then Naruto probably hit Raikage with Bijuudama, lost too much Kyuubi chakra so his shroud vanished, then went SM fast to finish him off.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 13, 2011)

From the spoiler, the bijuu rasengan fails and Naruto maybe falls out of KCM mode. He goes into sage mode and applies the rasengan directly to the scar of the Raikage, which is apparently his weak point.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> It's maybe a mistake, and if it isn't, then Naruto probably hit Raikage with Bijuudama, lost too much Kyuubi chakra so his shroud vanished, then went SM fast to finish him off.



The spoiler clearly says that Bijudama failed.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 13, 2011)

SM really increases the power of jutsu that much? He can tank a FRS, but then a basic Rasengan in SM messes him up? That's pretty crazy.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I'm not gonna lie; that's pretty damn awesome.
> 
> A nice kick-in-the-teeth to all those who said SM was obsolete now that Naruto has RM.



If you were able to leave petty internet fanboy wars out of this, you'd actually see how dumb this is.

Well at least it shows Naruto can activate Sage Mode really fast now since he used it against a raiton shroud user.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm ok with this, actually. 

I guess bijuudama is going to be reserved for Madara after all.

And I'm pleased to see sage mode return. I still like it best.

That said, the anti-RM pro-SM lot are going to blow up the forums with this...


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Well at least it shows Naruto can activate Sage Mode really fast now since he used it against a raiton shroud user.



Naruto already showed that he can enter SM in mere seconds when he busted out of the turtle island.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto already showed that he can enter SM in mere seconds when he busted out of the turtle island.



It wasn't a comparable situation. Back then he was talking with people who didn't want to kill him.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 13, 2011)

Im not surprised about it. Tere was no state that RM >>SM or SM>>>RM. Seemed, Kishi want to show us, that Rm and Sm have different pluses and minuses.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

i think naruto hits the raikage arm with the rasengan and the raikage hits himself or something.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> If you were able to leave petty internet fanboy wars out of this, you'd actually see how dumb this is.
> 
> Well at least it shows Naruto can activate Sage Mode really fast now since he used it against a raiton shroud user.



Dumb how?

By the looks of the spoilers, Naruto put a Rasengan right in Raikage's weak spot.  

Had he pulled off the Bijuudama, he likely could have done the same.  But since SM was all he had to work with, he made it happen.  

Like I said in an earlier post, at least wait until the full chapter drops until you complain about how dumb something is or isn't.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Im not surprised about it. Tere was no state that RM >>SM or SM>>>RM. Seemed, Kishi want to show us, that Rm and Sm have different pluses and minuses.



Indeed. Both are very useful and powerful in their own ways. RM gives speed, SM gives power etc.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> >SM returns
> 
> My body is ready.
> 
> ...



I don't think that reasoning is correct. It's not that SM was necessarily better suited to defeat the Raikage it's more likely that Naruto had overdone it with the Kyuubi chakra and had to use SM because SM never runs out of power.



Nimander said:


> A nice kick-in-the-teeth to all those who said SM was obsolete now that Naruto has RM.



Wanna bet we can predict what their reaction will be?

I say they'll say how idiotic this is and what a crappy storytelling, and how Kishi makes no sense, really everything instead of admitting they were wrong.


----------



## DremolitoX (Sep 13, 2011)

Great, gaara's going to get another fight. He's one of the most boring fighters ever.


----------



## Spanktastik (Sep 13, 2011)

Curious as to how Bijuu dama exactly fails and how Naruto will enter SM that fast. Hell isnt Raikage supposed to be alot faster then SM Naruto?  Well seems like a average chap is comming up.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Juubi your set fucking rules.

Also guess I'm too late for predictions this week so I'll say Mizukage kills Gaara and then Temari and and and


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Dumb how?
> 
> By the looks of the spoilers, Naruto put a Rasengan right in Raikage's weak spot.



Because "raikage's weak spot" had to be hit by the thousand of wind blades created by an exploding FRS last week, and it didn't do anything. Now magically hitting that "weak spot" with a rasengan is enough to defeat him. It's completely retarded.

At least it sounds like that, if the chapter ends up being different, I apologize in advance.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Spanktastik said:


> Curious as to how Bijuu dama exactly fails and how Naruto will enter SM that fast. Hell isnt Raikage supposed to be alot faster then SM Naruto?  Well seems like a average chap is comming up.



SM Naruto was always very fast, showcased many times in the Pain fight.



HInch said:


> Juubi your set fucking rules.


I know


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 13, 2011)

So is this still a KB clone? The clone is able to switch modes? 

Wowee


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> So is this still a KB clone? The clone is able to switch modes?
> 
> Wowee



Why wouldn't a clone be able to switch modes?


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Because "raikage's weak spot" had to be hit by the thousand of wind blades created by an exploding FRS last week, and it didn't do anything. Now magically hitting that "weak spot" with a rasengan is enough to defeat him. It's completely retarded.
> 
> At least it sounds like that, if the chapter ends up being different, I apologize in advance.



It's not like the FRS was targeted in one specific spot, it's area of effect and wind blades went everywhere. By the sounds of it an SM powered rasengan concentrating all its power in to one specific chink in the armour is the level of attack needed.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2011)

predictable is all i could say :/


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

hmm i think naruto hit raikage arm which made him hit himself with his own raiton attack in that weak spot.
and thats how he was scarred the last time.naruto figured it out so it seems.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 13, 2011)

YES! love SM naruto better than this new form. Good thing he had to use it.

As we can see now, Narutos individual clones have the fighting power of a kage. Its funny how naruto makes a 1000 clones and the author finds a way to kill them off easily, when they can all dodge and think like the normal naruto. So basically Naruto is the one who gets nerfed.

 Well if his clones use all his techniques. Then Sasuke fighting 4 of his clones makes no sense to me, even with susano and amaterasu.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm i think naruto hit raikage arm which made him hit himself with his own raiton attack in that weak spot.
> and thats how he was scarred the last time.naruto figured it out so it seems.



Ah, that's better. Yeah I could see something like that making sense.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 13, 2011)

slickcat said:


> YES! love SM naruto better than this new form. Good thing he had to use it.
> 
> As we can see now, Narutos individual clones have the fighting power of a kage. Its funny how naruto makes a 1000 clones and the author finds a way to kill them off easily, when they can all dodge and think like the normal naruto. So basically Naruto is the one who gets nerfed.
> 
> Well if his clones use all his techniques. Then Sasuke fighting 4 of his clones makes no sense to me, even with susano and amaterasu.



Really, Naruto should just make one clone. Have the clone go sage mode and keep RM himself. Not sure if anyone could take that combo.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> predictable is all i could say :/



Don't even act like you thought Naruto would use SM to beat the Raikage.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

If SM Naruto beats Raikage then SM Naruto > A will be proved


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, Raikage hoist by his own petard confirmed. That's a relief.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> びじゅう玉は失敗
> Bijuudama failed
> ８尾に連絡取って
> 胸の傷は、どう付けたのか聞く。
> ...



So Naruto made Raikage stab himself rofl


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Sep 13, 2011)

So... the clone that fought raikage went sm? lol oight dats wazup


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm i think naruto hit raikage arm which made him hit himself with his own raiton attack in that weak spot.
> and thats how he was scarred the last time.naruto figured it out so it seems.



That would explain the shape of the wound and why he called it the shame of his lifetime.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

i think kb naruto somehow gets to contact with the 8tails/bee and asks him about the story
and tries to figure out how to beat the raikage.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> predictable is all i could say :/



Lol dude I don;t even know what the


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 13, 2011)

So Hell-bringer hand>FRS?


----------



## calimike (Sep 13, 2011)

SM is strong than RM. Naruto got half of RM from Kyuubi in his mind. He need fight Kyuubi in real world, not inside useless mind


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> So Hell-bringer hand>FRS?



Oh boy I can already see the threads saying Sasuke's chidori is stronger than FRS.


----------



## blackfishie (Sep 13, 2011)

Addy said:


> predictable is all i could say :/



Seriously the only predictable thing was that Raikage would be beaten, but the whole SM self stab thing was predicted by exactly no none so cut the crap.

Im all for bashing Kishi when hes actualy bad but people seem to invent problems just to complain about.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

1nkorus said:


> So Hell-bringer hand>FRS?



In terms of penetration certainly. Afterall that's what Raiton is best at. Piercing through tough obstacles.



calimike said:


> SM is strong than RM. Naruto got RM by 50% in his mind. He need fight Kyuubi in real world, not inside useless mind



Just what were you trying to say? I really don't understand any of your sentences.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> More:
> 
> 前回の
> ８尾と戦ったことは己の恥とは
> ...



Wait, what?


----------



## Helios (Sep 13, 2011)

Seems like a chapter with nothing particularly interesting like the last one,since we are still being kept in the dark regarding Tobi's,Itachi's and Sasuke's movements.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

committed  suicide?


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

So Raikage killed himself and the scar stayed in the ET body ? So why weren't the other Edos with scars/body parts dismantled from their death ? Or am I misreading something ?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Wait, what?





vered said:


> committed  suicide?



The suicide part is wrong. We know the 3rd survived the fight with the Hachibi to die covering the retreat of his comrades.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Helios said:


> Seems like a chapter with nothing particularly interesting like the last one,since we are still being kept in the dark regarding Tobi's,Itachi's and Sasuke's movements.



Yes, seeing Naruto pull off an innovative victory and getting back story on a former kage are boring because DREAMY UCHIHAS.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

Wait, is it Edo Raikage that commits suicide after being hit by Sage Naruto?

Isn't he controlled by Kabuto?


----------



## FearTear (Sep 13, 2011)

Wait, who has the flashback?


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 13, 2011)

Spoilers are cryptic as ever.

Naruto falls out of KCM and resorts to SM? Then he accidently or intentionally hits the Raikage's arm due to the inadequacy of his own techniques? 

O.o

Well, if those events occurred, that has nothing to do with SM>KCM. It's like saying Base Naruto>KCM because Naruto was forced to use it.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Wait, is it Edo Raikage that commits suicide after being hit by Sage Naruto?
> 
> Isn't he controlled by Kabuto?



I think Naruto hits him with Rasengan to hand which makes Raikage hit himself in the weak spot.


----------



## Recal (Sep 13, 2011)

So does this mean the Sandaime Raikage's hype was actually a story concocted by the village elders to cover-up his suicide?

That would be very interesting if it proves true...


----------



## Trent (Sep 13, 2011)

As soon as I saw Raikage's body being qualified as the perfect shield I had a feeling Kishi would go the way of the legend and have the strongest spear pierce the strongest shield aka the raikage pwning himself with his raiton jutsu.

This brings childhooh memory of Saint Seya/Zodiac Knigths, the 1st fight between Seya and Shiryu I think with Shiryu's dragon armor shield being the best, his attack linked to the strongest spear which ended up destroying it.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

HInch said:


> Yes, seeing Naruto pull off an innovative victory and getting back story on a former kage are boring because DREAMY UCHIHAS.



Haters will always hate my friend. If we get only Naruto , Sasuke , Itachi and Madara it's only the best ninjas , the other guys don't get panel-time etc etc. If we get panels from other guys (on top of it former Kages who are interesting) they'll always ask for the big-shots etc etc.

It's the NF way :ho

But I believe it's a nice chapter , I just want feats from SM Naruto , like speed (against Raiton no Yoroi) and stamina (because a lot of people say instant-SM has a lot less chakra than the one used against Pain).


----------



## SaiST (Sep 13, 2011)

>_>

Hoping some details are lost in translation or something, 'cause I don't like the way this sounds at the moment.


----------



## Tengu (Sep 13, 2011)

Raikage didn't commit suicide when he was alive, it meant that Naruto tricked Raikage to hit himself now which is not entirely suicide, just a bad chose of words.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Raikage didn't commit suicide when he was alive, it meant that Naruto tricked Raikage to hit himself now which is not entirely suicide, just a bad chose of words.



We're talking about the flashback to his fight with Hachibi.

It's this part : 




Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> More:
> 
> 前回の
> ８尾と戦ったことは己の恥とは
> ...


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Tengu said:


> Raikage didn't commit suicide when he was alive, it meant that Naruto tricked Raikage to hit himself now which is not entirely suicide, just a bad chose of words.



Ahh, cheers.

E: For some reason I assumed you knew this via translating. For shame.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

Well.. trolled Naruto, all over again..... Dam' you Kishi!


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Sep 13, 2011)

To explain what happens, in effect, Raikage committed suicide in the past because of his embarrassment over his fight against Hachibi--which he told no one about.

After falling to Sage Naruto's attack which hits him in the arm, Raikage stabs himself in the chest with his own right arm (which makes his actual death and Edo Tensei "death" connected and ironic).  It's impossible to tell if the latter action is intentional or not given the spoiler transcript from the provider.

Though of course the manner of his death is a retcon.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Well.. trolled Naruto, all over again..... Dam' you Kishi!



How the hell is this trolling Naruto? He defeated third Raikage in Sage Mode :V


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Well.. trolled Naruto, all over again..... Dam' you Kishi!



What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Tengu (Sep 13, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> We're talking about the flashback to his fight with Hachibi.
> 
> It's this part :



But the Raikage had the scar when he was still alive:

I think we should wait for the chapter.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah he had that scar, but how many times did they fight 8 tails is what we are unaware of


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> What the hell are you talking about?





JuubiSage said:


> How the hell is this trolling Naruto? He defeated third Raikage in Sage Mode :V



He failed at Bijuu-dama.... And since the raikage uses the famous hinata's "suicide no jutsu".....


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

Tengu said:


> But the Raikage had the scar when he was still alive:
> 
> I think we should wait for the chapter.



Yeah I know , it's recton in every single way.

We saw Raikage alive with the scar.

We're told last chapter that he died against 10.000 shinobis fighting for 3 days/3 nights.

And now Raikage commited suicide while giving that scar to himself fighting Hachibi ?

So either he survived the 10.000 fodders and fought Hachibi for a Second Time , either he died with Hachibi and that story was a cover or Kishi doesn't even remenber the last chapter :ho


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 13, 2011)

He... committed suicide?


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> He failed at Bijuu-dama.... And since the raikage uses the famous hinata's "suicide no jutsu".....



A clone failing bijuudama isn't "trolling", nor is the same clone being the main contribution to a Kage's defeat for the second time in a row.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> He failed at Bijuu-dama.... And since the raikage uses the famous hinata's "suicide no jutsu".....



apparently naruto hit raikage arm which in turn hit his scar which killed him.
the suicide part was made in his past.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 13, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah I know , it's recton in every single way.
> 
> We saw Raikage alive with the scar.
> 
> ...


Why would he fight with Hachibi again? That was a little over 17 years ago, when Killerbee already managed to control Hachibi...


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why would he fight with Hachibi again? That was a little over 17 years ago, when Killerbee already managed to control Hachibi...



Because we saw him alive sealing Hachibi , how the hell did he commited suicide now in the same fight? It has to be another.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 13, 2011)

It seems Raikage _tried_ to kill himself back then, but he *failed*, the scar is only thing that left. That's why he is seen later with it and why it is told he died fighting 10 000 - army.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> or Kishi doesn't even remenber the last chapter



There we go.

In all seriousness it sounds like Kishi will retcon. Whether or not this is planned we'll never know.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

It sounds like the spoilers and translation are vague. Wait for the full chapter, people.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> A clone failing bijuudama isn't "trolling", nor is the same clone being the main contribution to a Kage's defeat for the second time in a row.



I must admit i hadn't got the suicide part... I thought the raikage committed suicide in the current battle... 

But am still saying that another fail at bijuu-dama doesn't value Naruto, one more time... 

edit: clone or not... (don't forget: he'd rasengan-planeted a kage with a clone )


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It sounds like the spoilers and translation are vague. Wait for the full chapter, people.



or atleast the script


----------



## Saunion (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> But am still saying that another fail at bijuu-dama doesn't value Naruto, one more time...



Naruto NEVER gets his new jutsu right the first time. It was obvious he'd fail bijuudama, especially as the timing to unveil it was off.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 13, 2011)

Faustus said:


> It seems Raikage _tried_ to kill himself back then, but he *failed*, the scar is only thing that left. That's why he is seen later with it and why it is told he died fighting 10 000 - army.



No he didn't fail he did committed suicide according to the spoiler.


----------



## Rama (Sep 13, 2011)

He defeated raikage in Sage Mode?.... we are talking about Sage Mode a week after and this happens.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> He defeated raikage in Sage Mode?.... we are talking about Sage Mode a week after and this happens.



He forced the Raikage to stab himself while in Sage Mode. Looks like the Nidaime Mizukage is up next.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> It sounds like the spoilers and translation are vague. Wait for the full chapter, people.





bearzerger said:


> or atleast the script



That's boring let's make wild speculative posts about what happened I think that the Raikage killed himself back when fighting the hachibi because he had a vision of Naruto's coming and he was scared.


----------



## geminis (Sep 13, 2011)

As expected of THE 3rd Raikage...all this hype and we don't even have his name. What else will we know once his name has been uttered!?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

These spoilers make no sense


----------



## Blackgallon (Sep 13, 2011)

He died fighting the 10,000 shinobi.

This death can still be considered a suicide.

He felt so embarrassed by what happened with him stabbing himself against the 8 tails (I'm assuming it didn't kill him, just severly injured him) that he wanted to end his life. But he also wanted to end his life like a shinobi should, which was in battle.

If he went into that fight with 10,000 shinobi with the intention of not living through it, it can still be considered a suicide.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Sep 13, 2011)

He did not die against the 10,000 shinobi.  He killed himself with his own hand.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 13, 2011)

But really this is the 3 Kage without name , will Kishi give us their names at all or they'll all be know as Sandaime Raikage , Nidaime Mizukage and Yondaime Kazekage ?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

Saunion said:


> Naruto NEVER gets his new jutsu right the first time. It was obvious he'd fail bijuudama, especially as the timing to unveal it was off.



Yeah... But it's not the first time. And it wasn't necessary for kishi to ridicule naruto one more time with a "wtf" cliffhanger if he was unable to succeed with bijuu-dama... 

We could have wait to see him use that jutsu later but properly... 



So, imo, kishi is still  his main character...


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But really this is the 3 Kage without name , will Kishi give us their names at all or they'll all be know as Sandaime Raikage , Nidaime Mizukage and Yondaime Kazekage ?



Databook I guess. 

E: Lol 3rd kills himself for the shame of the 8 tails fight, 4th cuts his arm off and gives no fucks. That's how he surpassed his father.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> But really this is the 3 Kage without name , will Kishi give us their names at all or they'll all be know as Sandaime Raikage , Nidaime Mizukage and Yondaime Kazekage ?



Databook IV.


----------



## Trent (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> He did not die against the 10,000 shinobi.  He killed himself with his own hand.



From his entry:

"His rule was punctuated with the berserk attacks of the Eight-Tails. As they couldn't dispose of such a valuable war deterrent, he was forced to look for a suitable jinchūriki one after the other.* During one of these attacks, the Third fought the Eight-Tails alone, allowing his comrades to escape. As a result received the scar on his chest which became his life's shame and as such has never spoken about it.* [...] *In the past, he once faced an army of ten thousand Iwagakure shinobi by himself for three days and nights in order to allow his comrades to escape to safety. He eventually died after this encounter, and with his death, the position of Raikage was passed onto his son, A. *He would however become renown for his extraordinary level of endurance and strength above all else to the point where his body itself would become renown as the "strongest shield"."


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 13, 2011)

I want see script or pics. Spoilers confusing me.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Sep 13, 2011)

Trent said:


> From his entry:
> 
> "His rule was punctuated with the berserk attacks of the Eight-Tails. As they couldn't dispose of such a valuable war deterrent, he was forced to look for a suitable jinchūriki one after the other.* During one of these attacks, the Third fought the Eight-Tails alone, allowing his comrades to escape. As a result received the scar on his chest which became his life's shame and as such has never spoken about it.* He made it a personal duty to combat the Eight-Tails whenever its jinchūriki lost control of it. His son was also made part of this group. At one point, he chose to seal the Eight-Tails in the Kohaku no Jōhei, resulting in the host's death, hoping that someone else would have more success in controlling it. When Killer B was made the jinchūriki, the Eight-Tails' rampages were brought to an end.
> 
> At some point he also mentored Darui, passing the secrets of the Black Lightning technique down to him. *In the past, he once faced an army of ten thousand Iwagakure shinobi by himself for three days and nights in order to allow his comrades to escape to safety. He eventually died after this encounter, and with his death, the position of Raikage was passed onto his son, A. *He would however become renown for his extraordinary level of endurance and strength above all else to the point where his body itself would become renown as the "strongest shield".



Indeed.  Which is why this chapter is a retcon according to the spoiler script.


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

Trent said:


> From his entry:
> 
> "His rule was punctuated with the berserk attacks of the Eight-Tails. As they couldn't dispose of such a valuable war deterrent, he was forced to look for a suitable jinchūriki one after the other.* During one of these attacks, the Third fought the Eight-Tails alone, allowing his comrades to escape. As a result received the scar on his chest which became his life's shame and as such has never spoken about it.* [...] *In the past, he once faced an army of ten thousand Iwagakure shinobi by himself for three days and nights in order to allow his comrades to escape to safety. He eventually died after this encounter, and with his death, the position of Raikage was passed onto his son, A. *He would however become renown for his extraordinary level of endurance and strength above all else to the point where his body itself would become renown as the "strongest shield"."



WHere did you get this?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 13, 2011)

Another filler chapter. 

Kishimoto clearly don't give a damn anymore.


----------



## Trent (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Indeed.  Which is why this chapter is a retcon according to the spoiler script.



Well, the spoiler and/or translation has to be erroneous since the cause of the Third Raikage's death has _*just*_ been officially established in the manga 1-2 chapter ago.

A retcon now would be extremely unlikely. 



chakra-burned said:


> WHere did you get this?




I know the entries are regularly updated to fit any development in the manga but as mentioned above, the reason of the 3rd's death has _just _been officially established.

A more likely explanation for the moment is an unclear spoiler( or erroneous translation).

It wouldn't be the 1st time the actual chapter differs from what seemed to be implied in the 1st snipets of spoilers. 

We should at least wait for the full script to be translated before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Another filler chapter.
> 
> *Kishimoto clearly don't give a damn anymore.*



Obviously...


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Another filler chapter.
> 
> Kishimoto clearly don't give a damn anymore.



EVERY CHAPTER MUST ONLY HAVE THE FOUR STRONGEST NINJAS IN EVERY PANEL OR IT IS SHIT DIE IN A FIRE KISHI MAYBE IN SPACE CAN FIRE STAY LIT IN SPACE WHO CARES THOUGH?


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 13, 2011)

Faustus said:


> It seems Raikage _tried_ to kill himself back then, but he *failed*, the scar is only thing that left. That's why he is seen later with it and why it is told he died fighting 10 000 - army.



This, people. This.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Sep 13, 2011)

Trent said:


> Well, the spoiler and/or translation has to be erroneous since the cause of the Third Raikage's death has _*just*_ been officialy established in the manga 1-2 chapter ago.
> 
> A retcon now would be extremely unlikely.



There is no error in regards to the translation.

And the spoiler provider would need to be inept at a point of disability to miscomprehend such a fundamental aspect about the chapter.  That or she's trolling.

Depending on the likelihood of the latter possibilities, a retcon is more likely at this point than the alternatives.


----------



## Distance (Sep 13, 2011)

lmaoooooo spoilers are too funny.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> WHere did you get this?



Wikipedia most likely. 

*Edit*: Yup.


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 13, 2011)

Didn't Kishi already retcon the conflict with Temari last chapter, and now this? Any thoughts as to why he's doing this?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry, but, why do you mean guys by "retcon"?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Didn't Kishi already retcon the conflict with Temari last chapter, and now this? Any thoughts as to why he's doing this?



I think he read your comments here about SM being obsolete and in a fit of rage decided to scrap Naruto defeating the 3rd with the bijuudama in favor of having him use SM. He was so enraged he forgot what he had told us last week about the 3rd's past and changed it.

So HawkMan it is all your fault and no one else's.


----------



## Trent (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> There is no error in regards to the translation.
> 
> And the spoiler provider would need to be inept at a point of disability to miscomprehend such a fundamental aspect about the chapter.  That or she's trolling.
> 
> Depending on the likelihood of the latter possibilities, a retcon is more likely at this point than the alternatives.



Not really. Innacurate/unclear early spoilers are frequent and it wouldn't be the 1st time mistakes were made from the 1st gist of the spoilers and the actual chapter. At least wait for the actual full script before claiming a retcon. 

And since it makes no sense whatsoever to recton something that was just introduced it is the _*least likely *_option.


chakra-burned said:


> You must be new...or otherwise have a short memory. This is Ohana.



Indeed. 



ero_luffy said:


> Sorry, but, why do you mean guys by "retcon"?



It's a change of something that was established canon.


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> There is no error in regards to the translation.
> 
> And the spoiler provider would need to be inept at a point of disability to miscomprehend such a fundamental aspect about the chapter.  That or she's trolling.
> 
> Depending on the likelihood of the latter possibilities, a retcon is more likely at this point than the alternatives.



You must be new...or otherwise have a short memory. This is Ohana.


----------



## Recal (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Sorry, but, why do you mean guys by "retcon"?



Something which goes against or contradicts established canon.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think he read your comments here about SM being obsolete and in a fit of rage decided to scrap Naruto defeating the 3rd with the bijuudama in favor of having him use SM. He was so enraged he forgot what he had told us last week about the 3rd's past and changed it.
> 
> So HawkMan it is all your fault and no one else's.



HawkMan you bastard why would you do this?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 13, 2011)

so no trump card in this chapter huh ?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 13, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Something which goes against or contradicts established canon.



Or, to use the academic term, "*ret*roactive *con*tinuity".


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 13, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think he read your comments here about SM being obsolete and in a fit of rage decided to scrap Naruto defeating the 3rd with the bijuudama in favor of having him use SM. He was so enraged he forgot what he had told us last week about the 3rd's past and changed it.
> 
> So HawkMan it is all your fault and no one else's.


Ya, I'm beginning to wonder myself now. :-o


Trent said:


> Not really. Innacurate/unclear early spoilers are frequent and it wouldn't be the 1st time mistakes were made from the 1st gist of the spoilers and the actual chapter. At least wait for the actual full script before claiming a retcon.
> 
> And since it makes no sense whatsoever to recton something that was just introduced it is the _*least likely *_option.


Well, I think he's just trying to say the provider would have to be asinine to mess this up.


----------



## Agony (Sep 13, 2011)

if this chapter is all about raikage and naruto again,imma facepalm again.


----------



## Gonder (Sep 13, 2011)

does kishi even read his own manga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 13, 2011)

I shouldn't be nitpicking but does it irritate anyone else that the wound that he considered his shame was out for everyone to see on his bare chest in earlier flashbacks? He couldn't have considered it that much of a shame. 


This guy is the most inconsistent character we've ever seen, I think.


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Sorry, but, why do you mean guys by "retcon"?



Retcon is short for Retroactive Continuity, it's basically changing an established element of the manga(or any work of fiction). For example, Raikage last chapter died because of 10k shinobi...but now it's stated he killed himself. Unless those "facts" are connected, then it's a retcon.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Sep 13, 2011)

Pretty lame for chap 555, time for a long range prediction if Kishi reaches chapter 666 that  chapter will be Uchiha and villain centric.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 13, 2011)

As a big black guy, I am disturbed by how obsessed Kishimoto is with big black guys. 

I wish he'd shift that focus to effeminate, lean, asian guys, with pony-tails and black hair. 

Not that I have anyone particular in mind.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> As a big black guy, I am disturbed by how obsessed Kishimoto is with big black guys.
> 
> I wish he'd shift that focus to effeminate, lean, asian guys, with pony-tails and black hair.
> 
> Not that I have anyone particular in mind.



Your IruXShika fetish is well-known


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> As a big black guy, I am disturbed by how obsessed Kishimoto is with big black guys.
> 
> *I wish he'd shift that focus to effeminate, lean, asian guys, with pony-tails and black hair.*
> 
> Not that I have anyone particular in mind.



You probably wish you were born like that

You're like a jewish nazi


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I wish he'd shift that focus to effeminate, lean, asian guys, with pony-tails and black hair.



Sakura will never die his hair.


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> As a big black guy, I am disturbed by how obsessed Kishimoto is with big black guys.
> 
> I wish he'd shift that focus to effeminate, lean, asian guys, with pony-tails and black hair.
> 
> Not that I have anyone particular in mind.



I never knew Div...I never knew...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 13, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I shouldn't be nitpicking but does it irritate anyone else that the wound that he considered his shame was out for everyone to see on his bare chest in earlier flashbacks? He couldn't have considered it that much of a shame.
> 
> 
> This guy is the most inconsistent character we've ever seen, I think.



He could see it as a form of punishment.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Something which goes against or contradicts established canon.





Nimander said:


> Or, to use the academic term, "*ret*roactive *con*tinuity".





HawkMan said:


> Retcon is short for Retroactive Continuity, it's basically changing an established element of the manga(or any work of fiction). For example, Raikage last chapter died because of 10k shinobi...but now it's stated he killed himself. Unless those "facts" are connected, then it's a retcon.



Ok... thanks! Btw, was that "Retcon" term created especially for kishi's manga? 



Gonder said:


> does kishi even read his own manga



=> does kishi even still write it?


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> Ok... thanks! Btw, was that "Retcon" term created especially for kishi's manga?
> 
> 
> 
> => does kishi even still write it?



...Have you never read a comic book...in your life?


----------



## Grimzilla (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, if the spoilers are true and Raikage gave himself the cut, then at least this battle showed us Naruto can use that lump three feet above his ass (brain)


----------



## Recal (Sep 13, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> As a big black guy, I am disturbed by how obsessed Kishimoto is with big black guys.
> 
> *I wish he'd shift that focus to effeminate, lean, asian guys, with pony-tails and black hair. *
> 
> Not that I have anyone particular in mind.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

hehe i was right about raikage's scar.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 13, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> ...Have you never read a comic book...in your life?



oh, sorry if I wasn't clear: It was ironic... (and, after all, yeah, I never have read any comic book, and I'm french... )


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Sir...you have scarred me. 




For life.


Given what I've seen, that's a _real_ accomplishment.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 13, 2011)

Clones are awesome. Is naruto communicating with 8 tails  the cause of naruto coming out of kyuubi rikudou mode an then later going into sm?


----------



## Face (Sep 13, 2011)

So Bijuu Dama doesn't work but SM Rasengan does? What the hell is this?


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Sir...you have scarred me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The really terrifying thing was Sasuke's reaction to seeing that.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 13, 2011)

wow.. just like...wow
spoiler was lackluster


----------



## Phemt (Sep 13, 2011)

When the hell is Naruto going to collapse?

Spamming Kyuubi Mode and infinite rasengans for countless chapters, now he turns into Sage Mode to form yet another rasengan that magically works? lol. 

Kishi better put an end to this quickly, if he still knows what he's doing that is.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The really terrifying thing was Sasuke's reaction to seeing that.



Thats not suprising unless if u are deluded malexfemale shipping fangurl for sasuke


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

Face said:


> So Bijuu Dama doesn't work but SM Rasengan does? What the hell is this?



maybe the clone is short of chakra after the bjudama attempt?


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

Third Raikage. So BAMF the only person who can troll him is himself.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 13, 2011)

Face said:


> So Bijuu Dama doesn't work but SM Rasengan does? What the hell is this?



I think its referring to he can't make the bijudama properly, as lot of people suspected since the training wasn't completed. That's why he turned to SM.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Thats not suprising unless if u are deluded malexfemale shipping fangurl for sasuke



Oh I know Sasuke is hard gay, but having that sort of reaction to Orochimaru and Kabuto in drag? One would hope that he would have better taste than that.


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 13, 2011)

Face said:


> So Bijuu Dama doesn't work but SM Rasengan does? What the hell is this?



Well from what I understand its not the Rasengan that hurted the Raikage but it was used to make Raikage hurt himself.


----------



## Rama (Sep 13, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Well from what I understand its not the Rasengan that hurted the Raikage but it was used to make Raikage hurt himself.



wait what?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 13, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Well from what I understand its not the Rasengan that hurted the Raikage but it was used to make Raikage hurt himself.



But it said Raikage is defeated by Sage Mode Naruto's Rasengan and Raikage did the same thing as Hanzo did after he was defeated by Mifune.


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> wait what?



For example,a guy was holding a knife to attack you.You then caught his arm and controlled it to hurt himself.

Thats what I understand though.I maybe wrong.

I guess Naruto used the rasengan to force Raikages arm to aim at his own chest.


----------



## Recal (Sep 13, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Sir...you have scarred me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.  I feel a perverse sense of pride in my accomplishment.  My achievement quota for the year has been reached and surpassed.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 13, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Now that's just wrong.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Sutol said:


> When the hell is Naruto going to collapse?
> 
> Spamming Kyuubi Mode and infinite rasengans for countless chapters, now he turns into Sage Mode to form yet another rasengan that magically works? lol.
> 
> Kishi better put an end to this quickly, if he still knows what he's doing that is.



FYI Sage Mode restores stamina and helps recover.


----------



## Trent (Sep 13, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> But it said Raikage is defeated by Sage Mode Naruto's Rasengan and Raikage did the same thing as Hanzo did after he was defeated by Mifune.



It says that sage mode rasengan is used on Raikage's arm to make him hit himself with his raiton jutsu, which was the way he gained that scar on his torso to start with.

It's a re- use of the "only the strongest spear (here the raiton jutsu) can pierce the strongest shield (the 3rd's body)" legend/myth. 

You might remember it used in Saint Seya in the 1st Seyar/Shiryu fight where the undestructable shield of the dragon armor was taken out by his own peircing attack.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 13, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> FYI Sage Mode restores stamina and helps recover.



This! Plus Naruto has to fight Sasuke later

I think his Bijuu Dama hasn't completed and it exploded the same when he was training.

I think Bee is with Naruto against the Raikage since it said 8-tails didn't remember what happened against Raikage.


----------



## Face (Sep 13, 2011)

So the Raikage is invincible. 
Great.


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> And that 'Sir' would also be 'Miss' or 'Madam'.


It suddenly all makes sense.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 13, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> I never knew Div...I never knew...



Are you insinuating that I'm too f'ing BRILLIANT to be black?!?!

How racist.

...but I appreciate your compliment.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 13, 2011)

Trent said:


> It says that sage mode rasengan is used on Raikage's arm to make him hit himself with his raiton jutsu, which was the way he gained that scar on his torso to start with.
> 
> It's a re- use of the "only the strongest spear (here the raiton jutsu) can pierce the strongest shield (the 3rd's body)" legend/myth.
> 
> You might remember it used in Saint Seya in the 1st Seyar/Shiryu fight where the undestructable shield of the dragon armor was taken out by his own peircing attack.



Interesting. I need to wait until more details when the chapter comes out.


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

so narutos attack was enough to make raikage fall on his own hand just like what happened before.


----------



## Hitt (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn this chapter sounds dumb.  Oh well, moving right along.  Can we get on with the final battles yet?

Oh, and I guess at this point we can assume Naruto is NOT a clone?  No way one of his clones goes all Senjutsu.


----------



## auem (Sep 13, 2011)

so another chapter wasted on kumo...


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Konoha Gakuen-Den? You just ruined my convalescence, lady.


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

i posted this a few times regarding the raikage stuff


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Damn this chapter sounds dumb.  Oh well, moving right along.  Can we get on with the final battles yet?
> 
> Oh, and I guess at this point we can assume Naruto is NOT a clone?  No way one of his clones goes all Senjutsu.



apparently it is a clone.but this chapter will be the one to clear this issue once and for all.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 13, 2011)

So, does he make a clone and cancel it, sending his question to all the other bodies, then ask Bee, make another clone, and cancel that one? What a way to communicate.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 13, 2011)

vered said:


> apparently it is a clone.but this chapter will be the one to clear this issue once and for all.



But it said 8-tails appears and informs Naruto about what happened during his battle with Raikage but all he did be fell forward.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 13, 2011)

Marsala said:


> So, does he make a clone and cancel it, sending his question to all the other bodies, then ask Bee, make another clone, and cancel that one? What a way to communicate.



Or he uses Ino's dad's jutsu like everyone has done, Skikaku, Shikamaru, Darui...


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> But it said 8-tails appears and informs Naruto about what happened during his battle with Raikage but all he did be fell forward.



no it says naruto makes contact with 8b. through thepathy or whatever.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 13, 2011)

takL said:


> no it says naruto makes contact with 8b. through thepathy or whatever.



Can we wait until the chapter comes out to know more details?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2011)

auem said:


> so another chapter wasted on kumo...



a chapter is never wasted on kumo

 so the raikage can only hurt himself. so did the bijuu bomb just failed to hurt him or did it did not form. so wonder how naruto contact the 8 tails did he do it through inos dad or did the clones somehow contact the real naruto.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto clone contacting main body through shikaku or even coming out of RM to talk to main body is pretty funny cause at this point I will take this naruto clone over the main body's display so far.


----------



## DeLarge (Sep 13, 2011)

So, any chances of us actually getting the entire chapter today ?


----------



## Cromer (Sep 13, 2011)

And now OBD will go splat on the Sandaime Raikage's durability, like OBD always does on Narutoverse feats.


----------



## Rama (Sep 13, 2011)

I imagine what the real Naruto will think when he gets all that information from that clone.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 13, 2011)

what does OBD stand for?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 13, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> what does OBD stand for?



Old Birdy Dastard.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> what does OBD stand for?



Outskirts Battle Dome


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 13, 2011)

so raikage gets hit by a rasengan and accidently trips while cutting his chest open? pretty clumsy


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

mayumi said:


> Naruto clone contacting main body through shikaku or even coming out of RM to talk to main body is pretty funny cause at this point I will take this naruto clone over the main body's display so far.



Naruto's clones > Naruto 100% canon.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

The Sandaime Raikage was so powerful, he had no choice but to kill himself, for the sake of the plot.

Makes sense.


----------



## Narosian (Sep 13, 2011)

my understanding of the spoiler was that naruto uses a rasengan and his sage mode strength to push raikages arm into his chest.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Sandaime Raikage was so powerful, he had no choice but to kill himself, for the sake of the plot.
> 
> Makes sense.



All this means to me is that the Mizukage will have to fly to the moon to destroy himself because he is too damn powerful.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 13, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Is there a reason why Kabuto's speech bubble is coming up from under his skirt?



Klue said:


> The Sandaime Raikage was so powerful, he had no choice but to kill himself, for the sake of the plot.



That shtick is getting tiresome.


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

HInch said:


> Naruto's clones > Naruto 100% canon.



in the anime naruto clones will rise in revolt against the original naruto soon.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That shtick is getting tiresome.



Prepare yourself to taste it again once the Nidaime Mizukage's flashbacks are shown. 

So, Deal With It.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

takL said:


> in the anime naruto clones will rise in revolt against the original naruto soon.



If there isn't an anime filler where Naruto must fight his clones otherwise they will ransack the ramen stand then I give up on everything.


----------



## auem (Sep 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> Prepare yourself to taste it again once the Nidaime Mizukage's flashbacks are shown.
> 
> So, Deal With It.



that's the problem...when it comes to other village,kishi takes shortcut..


----------



## Nuzents (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad to see Sage Mode come back, can't wait till he combines the too, but guessing that will happen in a final fight


----------



## Mael (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad to see Naruto doing all the grunt work again.  Yeah fuck that alliance and all...Naruclones for the fail.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2011)

> Raikage is defeated by Sage Naruto





> defeated by Sage Naruto





> Sage Naruto


bitches he's totally gonna combine rm and sm.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 13, 2011)

So...looks like Sandaime Raikage got the Hanzou treatment and had to "defeat himself" in order to be brought down, huh?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 13, 2011)

A implies this.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaelek_13 said:


> So...looks like Sandaime Raikage got the Hanzou treatment and had to "defeat himself" in order to be brought down, huh?



More like Naruto humiliated him. Like a kid grabbing another kid's hand and slapping him around the face with it, shouting "stop hitting yourself."

Way to go 3rd, you just got pizzowned.


----------



## Narosian (Sep 13, 2011)

they got some pages out of order.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2011)

oh god, mizukage is so awesome.


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 13, 2011)

Last page missing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't tell me that is the only drawback we're going to see here of Naruto overexerting himself.


And was KB really relieving himself that entire time?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

dat translation

so bad it hurts


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

awesome SM!!!
able to dodge raikage strongest attack using kawazu kumite.


----------



## Tengu (Sep 13, 2011)

Page order is wrong though.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh, so that's why he used Sage Mode - the failed Bijuudama caused the clone's cloak to disperse.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 13, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> dat translation
> 
> so bad it hurts



The title describes the chapter in more than one way.


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

so this naruto is the original one after all isnt he?


----------



## Jesus (Sep 13, 2011)

So the last page should have been the one with Gaara? Also seems incomplete to me.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

Jesus said:


> So the last page should have been the one with Gaara? Also seems incomplete to me.



I believe there is one final page following that one.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 13, 2011)

This chapter was very boring until Mizukage showed up.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 13, 2011)

*Killer Bee motherfuckers*

Fuck the war, I have to go take a piss.


----------



## urodentis (Sep 13, 2011)

The pee fodders thought the same and look what Zetsu did to them...


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 13, 2011)

Now I want to see a "Naruto" approaching Bee,and then...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2011)

i thinks its ridiculous, but a thats good line op.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 13, 2011)

Man what a shitty chapter..... Dissapointing, dissapointing.

Even tho I would like to see the real last page, that Gaara/Mizukage one wasnt, was it ?


----------



## Mongolia (Sep 13, 2011)

Man has to do what he's gotta do


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 13, 2011)

The page that was missing was added. Its the first page.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 13, 2011)

Isn't this the same recycled joke that was used last time Naruto escaped from him...?

KB hates babysitting so he goes off to pee instead. 

Either that or Kishi forgot.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 13, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> The page that was missing was added. Its the first page.



So the hcapter ended with "is that all you can do?"

What a crappy chapter.... Wow Kishi is delivering only shit after 552.

At least the Mizukage is a G. Hope Gaara will beat him solo tho..


----------



## slickcat (Sep 13, 2011)

I KNEW IT.. SM NARUTO HAS 1- INCH ABILITY. PERFECT CHAPTER. very good display.


----------



## Kage (Sep 13, 2011)

what an awful time to intrude 

but it was hachibi he wanted to talk to anyway.


----------



## Selva (Sep 13, 2011)

Hachibi saying Bee's piss-breaks are too long had me rolling on the floor laughing  it was an alright chapter. Good to see sm again.


----------



## lathia (Sep 13, 2011)

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

(ಠ益ಠ)\m/


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

Selva said:


> Hachibi saying Bee's piss-breaks are too long had me rolling on the floor laughing  it was an alright chapter. Good to see sm again.



haha
to think that this is already the 2nd pee scene in the war arc...


----------



## Selva (Sep 13, 2011)

I spilled my coffee all over my screen when I read that part


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 13, 2011)

Good chapter, at first I thought it would be all filler until Naruto used the bijuudama. But i liked how he stopped beating enemies with just raw power and used his head to plan a tactic again.

Bonus point for sage mode, i like it more than bijuu state.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 13, 2011)

Now that the chapter came out, I want to know where the spoiler provider got the whole "Raikage committed suicide" idea from.  Cause unless you don't fucking understand the language (which I would assume Ohana, as a Japanese person would), there's no way you could confuse what happened in the chapter with suicide.  

Or maybe that's just me...?


----------



## jso (Sep 13, 2011)

Confusion between suicide and good ol' fashioned _regular_ self-inflicted harm?


----------



## takL (Sep 13, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Now that the chapter came out, I want to know where the spoiler provider got the whole "Raikage committed suicide" idea from.  Cause unless you don't fucking understand the language (which I would assume Ohana, as a Japanese person would), there's no way you could confuse what happened in the chapter with suicide.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me...?



or rather maybe just the translator. well its true that sometimes ohanas wording is a bit off. plus she makes as many typos as me.
anyhoo plz read my trans of the ohana spoiler


----------



## Mercury Smile (Sep 13, 2011)

Can someone make a "Rate the Naruto vs 3rd Raikage Fight" thread?
So far my fave fight in the war arc.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 13, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> Can someone make a "Rate the Naruto vs 3rd Raikage Fight" thread?
> So far my fave fight in the war arc.



Would have been cool in an anime filler fight...But to waste panels for this when there are chars like itachi,madara,sasuke and kabuto runnin free is just panel-waste.


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 13, 2011)

*I Feel Trolled*

Never mind. I'm happy with the return of SM being useful.


----------



## Penance (Sep 13, 2011)

Good stuff, lol...


----------



## Aiku (Sep 13, 2011)

LOL @ BEE. 

AND IT'S GREAT TO SEE NARUTO USING SAGE MODE AGAIN.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto: Yo Bi-Ji!  Can you hear me now?
Bee: Where you at?
Naruto: Good.

They're a Cingular being, you can Nextel.


----------



## NineTailedJinchuuriki (Sep 13, 2011)

*Awesome Chapter This Week*

I was fully expecting "Naruto masters Bijuudama and takes down Raikage." Really cool how it shows he has not fully mastered RM yet, meaning he is still not as powerful as he can be. And the best part was seeing him rely on some of his other techniques (Sage Mode, Rasengan) and some quick thinking to take down a ridiculously strong opponent. 

Anyway, just figured I would post this since I came on here and all I saw was a bunch of people nitpicking the chapter and complaining. :3


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 13, 2011)

naw im mad. I didnt enjoy this chapter. It was a waste imo


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Sep 13, 2011)

Once again Naruto uses a basic rasengan to take out a beastly opponent.


----------



## KillerFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Once again Naruto uses a basic rasengan to take out a beastly opponent.



Now we know how Madara will go down.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 13, 2011)

^ like madara went down against minato ;P
rasengan owns all.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

lol, this chapter was amusing, to say the least.

Clever stuff.


----------



## Saru (Sep 14, 2011)

Brilliant chapter. pek

Good to see Naruto being humbled.


----------



## juUnior (Sep 15, 2011)

<copy+paste from MH> So its still not the time to use/test Bijuudama of Naruto, huh?!
"Uncle Rubber" - LOL2 hahahahaha
"he wants to punch him unconscious" - now its obvious whose in control of the Raikage, eh?
Instead of Bijuudama, we received Gumdama!!!!!!!
Its nice - Dodoi or whats his name dude is quite, quite as for being a random dude
Bee is peeing - HAHHAHAHAHHAHHAA XDXD
Physiological phenomenon - HAHAHAHHAH XD
So.. Raikage ineed can make one-finger technique xP
Sandaime Raikage exhausted the Hachibi..... ...... f**k xd
Freakin' uber cool - SM is like Sharingan <3<3<3<3 Double page is uber <3
I LOVE THE THEME similar like to Kimimaro - Sandaime Raikage being the strongest spear while Naruto says that Gaara being the one with the strongest shield. xDXDXDXD
The chapter is freakin' epic if you ask me <3
Though, theres a little minus: Raikage was sealed.. 

I really loved art this week. Going from the first page with the last panel, and ending with the last page and the last panel, the art was awesome. Furthermore, I really LOVE that Kishi didn't show Bijuudama right now and did SM - I know that it was for a particular purpose but still.. it was so much more epic to see SM Naruto in action once more. Actually, when I recall correctly, EVERY time he turns SM he does sth uber. Ok, ok, someone may say that in RM he also makes some nice things, but I'm talking about "epic" moments, like: fight with Pain; vs Iruka and others <just the bang thing, but.. priceless scene> and now.. well <3<3<3 Just look once again at this freakin' uber cool face of Naruto in SM <remember it during Pain Invasion? xD>:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pain Invasion:

Now:




<3

That panel is freakin' epic:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I mean: its very detailed. On top of that there wasn't such panel of Gaara in a veeeery long time. And actually.. he is panting? Going by all the things he did so far I must say that I'm proud of his chakra capacity <3<3

Aside from that: editors text in the end: 'what will Gaara do?!' - of course he will rely on Oonoki's help  BUT I'm more interested in the editors text next to panels with 'top tier water vs sand' - so.. Gaara FINALLY confronts water user shinobi and genjutsu user shinobi on top of that? Sounds really, really interesting to me <3<3 The previous time Mizukage dude was caught by Gaara's sand and almost sealed he performed some kind of jutsu to break free - and I thought it was water. Maybe it was really some kind of suiton? Now when I look at this panel I see also some sand 'crumbling' in a similar way as it did back then <of course without shading> so maybe Mizukage dude was attacking Gaara with suiton techniques? And his also genjutsu user with his mirage thingy.. so Kishi decided its finally some time to answer some of the fans questions concerning: water vs sand and Gaara going against genjutsu user? Killing 2 birds with 1 stone? Sounds cool to me <3

Awesome art this week, indeed:

*Spoiler*: __ 















I can only agree on one part of this fight and if there's any complain, its this: black lightning. Man, Dauri was in some way hyped by saying that he was the only one who received black lightning from the previous Raikage. I remember then saying that Kishi hinted us some of the abilities of the Sandaime Raikage which we will see in the future. Now the 'future' is closed and though I pretty much enjoyed this battle with Raikage, I can't help but think that AT LEAST one black lightning technique used wouldn't be so bad. Instead, Kishi after some time just put 'big gun' with 4-fingers technique as the best technique Raikage can use, and fnished this fight. Somewhat sad <and I wanted some more info about this black lightning rather than being 'cool' just because its black.. if this keeps up then we can start callking black lightning nothing special.. just lightning which is 'cooler' because it.. looks cooler ^^'>

UNLESS.. raiton armor is black lightning to begin with in the case of Sandaime Raikage. Then.. it wouldn't be so sad <in some way, as it would still not be shown such technique as Black Panther which Darui did, but raiton armor in different color than that used by Yondaime Raikage> I thought Kishi would made it black, but if he would made it black, Raikage wouldn't be seen.. then I thought that maybe some shading could have been made and it would imply black lightning.. but there isn't. Still.. I wonder..


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to see sage mode back... Kyuubi mode is strong but I dont like its design... anyway Naruto ended this fight in a very smart manner ... I didint think of that one. Next is another Gaara fight.. hope it does not end as fast as the fight against his dad


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 18, 2011)

I loved that Sage mode look he had when he look back on the Rubber guy telling him to move.


----------



## takL (Sep 18, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> hope it does not end as fast as the fight against his dad



so do i i like both the pimp mizukage and gaara


----------

